# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  إليكم هذا النظم ... الفارق بين رواية ورش وحفص

## القارئ المليجي

صِلتي بهذا النظم تعود إلى خمس سنين تقريبًا.
النظم: الفارق بين رواية ورش وحفص.
الناظم: أعمر بن محم الأمين بن محم بوبا الجكني الشنقيطي.
شرحَ النَّظمَ وأتَمَّه ببيان رواية قالون: محمد الأمين بن أيدا بن عبد القادر الجكني الشنقيطي.
= = =
وقبل البدء بكتابة النظم ... هذا سؤال من فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية حول الكتاب:

رقم الفتوى 69601 منزلة كتاب (الفارق بين رواية ورش وحفص)
تاريخ الفتوى : 03 ذو القعدة 1426
السؤال
أشكركم شكرًا جزيلا
لديَّ سؤال عن كتاب "الفارق بين رواية ورش وحفص" نظم أعمر بن محم بوبا الجكني، شرحه محمد الأمين بن أيدا الجكني، ما منزلة هذا الكتاب في هذا العلم؟ وهل للناظم سند في القراءات رغم أنه ليس في كتاب "الحلقات المضيئات في أسانيد القراءات"؟
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فإن الكتاب المذكور كتاب جيد في بابه ومؤلفه من علماء القرآن، وقد أجاز عدة من القراء في القرآن بالسند المتصل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكون صاحب الحلقات المضيئات لم يذكره لا ينقص من قدره لأن مؤلف كتاب الحلقات لم يستوعب ولم يذكر جميع قراء موريتانيا، فإنه ذكر في كتابه من القراء الموريتانيين سلسلة شيوخ الدنبج بن معاوية اعتمادا على كتابه واضح البرهان في معرفة أشياخي في القرآن والدنبج كان في منطقة الجنوب الغربي من موريتانيا وأعمر معاصر له وكان يسكن في المنطقة الوسطى من موريتانيا. فالدنبج لم يذكر أعمر لأنه ليس من شيوخه، وصاحب الحلقات لم يدع أنه استوعب جميع المسندين في العالم فلا ينقص من قدر أحد من القراء أنه لم يذكره.
والله أعلم.
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

[ليس لديّ سوى المطبوعة، وهي غير جيدة، فيُرجى المساعدة من أهل الفضل]

قال الشيخ أعمر بن محم الأمين بن محم بوبا الجكني:

الحمْدُ للَّهِ الَّذي قدِ اصطفَى  * * *  مِن رُسْلِهِ المُكَرَّمينَ المُصْطفى
صلَّى عليْهِ وعليْهِمُ إلَـ  * * *  ـهُنا وسلَّمَ ومَن لَهُمْ تَلا
وبعدُ لَمَّا في المصاحفِ انْحصَرْ  * * *  مَرْويُّ ورشٍ والذي حفْصٌ أثَرْ
أردتُ أن أَمِيزَ بيْن ما روَى  * * *  ورشٌ وما مَرْويُّ حفصٍ قدْ حَوى
أعْنِي مصاحفَ الزَّمانِ هاهُنا  * * *  وغيرُها لَم يَكُ لِي بهِ اعْتِنا
أُبِينُ ما عليهِ ذانِ ائْتلَفَا  * * *  فقطْ وما عنِ الأخيرِ قد وفَى

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وما بِهِ انفرَدَ ورْشٌ أُهْمِلُ * * * كذا الَّذي عن غيْرِ ذَينِ يُنقَلُ
ورُبَّما أطلقْتُ ما عليهِ حفْـ * * * ـصُ عاصمٍ مع غيرِهِ قدِ ائْتلفْ
والفِعلُ دُونَ فاعلٍ إذْ يَرِدُ * * * فهْو إلى ضميرِ حفْصٍ مُسنَدُ
وهْو مُفسِّرُ الضَّميرِ حيْثُ لَمْ * * * يَكُ لهُ مفسِّرٌ قبْلُ ارْتسَمْ
أُقدِّمُ الَّذي دعَوْهُ المطَّرِدْ * * * ثُمَّ يَليهِ ما دعَوْهُ المنْفرِدْ
بهِ أُحاذي الحِرزَ فِي التَّبويبِ * * * وما رآهُ الحِرزُ مِن تَصْويبِ
ترَكْتُ الادْغامَ الكبيرَ إذْ لَمْ * * * يرِدْ عنِ الشَّيخَينِ فيهِ مُدْغَمْ
وها أنا أشرَعُ فيما أقصِدُ * * * على إعانةِ العلِي أعْتمِدُ
أرْجو من الله العلِي أن يَكْمُلا * * * سهْلاً كما بِالابتِدا تَفضَّلا
خلَّصَهُ مِن كُلِّ ما يَشينُ * * * مِن غرَضٍ فاسدٍ المُعينُ
سَمَّيْتُه الفارق بيْن ما رَوَى * * * ورشٌ وما مَرْويُّ حفصٍ قد حوَى

----------


## التبريزي

عندي نسخة من الكتاب، 
متنا وشرحا للمتن، 
طباعته جيدة، 
وتغليفه ممتاز،
وجدته قبل عشر سنوات في مكتبة لبيع الكتب المستعملة، لكن لا أدري أين وضعتُه!! 
وهذا لا يعني أنه ضائع..

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب التعوذ والبسملة
وليْس فِي استِعاذةٍ خِلافُ * * * بيْنهُما بل عنهُما ائتِلافُ
بَسْملَ حفصٌ دونَ خُلفٍ قبلَ مَا * * * سِوى براءةٍ وقبلُ حَرَّمَاأي حرم الإتيان بالبسملة قبل براءة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

سورة الفاتحة
مَلِكِ بالقصْرِ بِمالِكِ أَثَرْ * * * عَنْ عاصمٍ حفصٌ ونِعْمَ مَن قَصَرْأي: روى حفصٌ عن عاصمٍ (مالك) بمد بعد الميم بدل القصر، وقد أثنيتُ على القصر بقولي: ونعم من قصر لقول النسفي: (مالك) عاصم وعليّ، (ملك) غيرهما، وهو الاختيار عند البعض ........ .... ....

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب ميم الجمع
ومَا ارْتضَى في مِيمِ جَمعٍ عِيسَى  * * *  علَيْهِ ما فِيها لِحفْصٍ قِيسَا
وَبعْضُهُمْ قالونُ عنْهُ خيَّرَا  * * *  لكِنَّما الإسكانُ عنْهُ اشْتَهَرَا
باب هاء الكناية
فيهِ مُهانًا مَدَّ حفصٌ فيهِ  * * *  فَأَلْقِهِ سكَّنَ هاءً فيهِمد هاء (فيه مهانًا) وسكَّن هاء (فألقه إليهم).
يتَّقِهِ سَكَّنَ قافَهُ وَقَدْ  * * *  قَصَرَ مَدَّهُ وذَا بِهِ انْفرَدْأي بقصر (يتقه) فيقرؤه (وَيَتَّقْهِ) بسكون القاف.
يَرْضَهُ فيهِ مِثْلُ مَا لِنافِعْ  * * *  فِي وَصْلِهِ ووقْفِهِ مُتَابِعْ
وأَرْجِهِ سَكَّن هاءَهُ وَوَرْ  * * *  شٌ مدَّهُ بِاليَاءِ بعدَ مَا كَسَرْ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب المد والقصر
مَدَّ الذِي اتَّصَلَ والمُنفَصِلا  * * *  ومَدُّ ورْشٍ كانَ منْهُ أطْوَلامد حفصٌ وورشٌ المد المتَّصل والمد المنفصِل، ومد ورشٍ أطول من مدّ حفص.
قُبيلَ هَمزٍ مثلَ هؤُلاءِ  * * *  ومِثلَ ما أَنزَلَ والسَّماءِ
ومَدَّ ما السُّكونُ منْهُ يَقْفو  * * *  والخُلفُ فيما جرَّ مِنْهُ الوقْفُيَمدّ حفصٌ المدَّ الذي يقفوه السكون، وكذلك ورشٌ وقالون، نحو: الدَّواب ومَحياي على رواية الإسكان، والخُلفُ في السكون العارض الّذي جرَّه الوقف لجميع القُرَّاء كما يعلم من الإطلاق نحو: يعلمون والحساب.
ولِسكونِ نحوِ قاف مدُّوا  * * *  والخُلفُ في المدِّ لـ عَيْن يبْدو
بِالطُّول وَالوسَطِ والمُقدَّمُ  * * *  على الَّذي وَلِيَهُ المُقدَّمُالمد ثابت لسكون نحو: قاف، صاد، نون، لام، سين، ميم، كاف، والخلف في المد لـ عين من (كهيعص)، و (حم عسق)، بالمد الطويل والتوسط، والمشهور الأول، وهو لجميع القراء.
وما يَمُدُّ الهمزُ حفصٌ قَصَرَهْ  * * *  كغيْرِ ورشٍ من كرامٍ بَرَرهْحفص يقصر مد البدل؛ كآمنوا ومسؤولا وآلهة، كغير ورش من جميع القراء يقصره.
ومَا كَسَوْء وكَرَيْب إن تقِفْ  * * *  بالمدِّ والوسَطِ للكُلِّ اختُلِفْأي اختلف في الوقف على نحو سوء وريب بالإشباع والتوسط.
لغيْرِ ورشٍ وهْو في ريْبِ اتَّفَقْ  * * *  في الخُلْفِ حالَ وقْفِهِ معْ مَن سَبقْالخلاف في نحو (السوء) تخصيصه في الوقف إنما هو لغير ورش، وأما ورش فالخلاف له مطلقًا في الوقف والوصل، والمشهور التوسط فيهما، والخلف للجميع - ورش وغيره - في نحو ريب إنما هو في الوقف فقط.
هذا الَّذي اتَّضحَ مِن كلامِ  * * *  الشَّاطبيِّ الحبْرِ والهُمامِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب الهمزتين من كلمة
سهَّلَ هَمْزَ أَعْجمِيٌ حَذْفَ أو  * * *  ولِ أآمَنْتُمْ لِحفْصٍ قدْ رَوَوْا
حقَّق هَمزَ الكُلِّ غير ما فَرَطْ  * * *  ومدُّ الادْخالِ لدَيْهِ قدْ سَقَطْحفص يحقق الهمزتين في كلمة واحدة إلا في كلمة (أأعجمي) فيسهل الآخِرة، و (أآمنتم) مطلقًا يحذف همزة الاستفهام منها، ولا إدخال بين الهمزتين عنه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب الكلام على آلآن وبابها
وبابُ آلانَ وأَستغْفرتَ فِيـ * * * ـهِ ما لورْشٍ إن تلوتَهُ يَفِيأيْ له في (آلآن) وبابِه، و (أَستغفرتَ) وبابه ما لورش، فلا خلاف بينهما في البابين.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب الكلام عن الهمزتين من كلمتين
ومَا أتَى منِ اثنتَينِ حَقَّقا * * * حفصٌ منِ اثنَتيْنِ أيضًا مُطلَقَاحفصٌ يُحقِّق كلَّ همزتَين من كلمتَين، اتَّفقتَا ضمًّا أو كسرًا أو فتحًا أو اختلَفَتَا.باب الهمز المفرد
أبدلَ ما الكلُّ عليْهِ اتَّفقَا * * * كآمَنوا وما سِواهُ حَقَّقَاحفصٌ يُبدل الهمزة بعد الهمزة من جنس الحركة قبلها كآمنوا وأوتوا وإيمانا، ويحقق ما سوى ذلك من الهمز المفرد.

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاكم اله خيرا
ممكن رفع هذا النظم 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب نقل حركة الهمز إلى الساكن 
سكَّنَ لامَ عادًا الأولَى كسَرْ * * * تنوينَهُ والنَّقْلَ للاَّمِ يذَرْحفصٌ سكَّن لام "الأولى" بعد "عادًا" وكسر تنوين "عادا" ولا ينقل حركة همزة الأولى للاَّم التي قبلها.
رِدًا وآلانَ بِلا نَقْلٍ نَقَلْ * * * فليْسَ من نَقْلٍ لدى حفصٍ حصَلْحفصٌ نقل عن عاصم "ردءًا" بلا نقل حركة الهمزة للدال من "ردء" أو اللام من "آلآن" بل لا ينقل أصلاً.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب الإظهار والإدغام
إظْهارُ (إذْ) عليْهِ مِمَّا اتَّفقَا * * * إذْ حرفُ (إذْ) أحْرُفَها قدْ سبَقا
ودالِ (قدْ) قبلَ حروفِها كما * * * إظهارُ تا التَّأنيثِ قبلها سَما
إدغامُ (قد) في الضَّادِ والظَّاءِ وتا * * * في الظَّاءِ عَن عُثمانَ مِمَّا ثبَتاأحرف (إذ) التي يدغم فيها بعض القراء: الجيم والسين والتاء والدال والصاد والزاي .. ستة.
وحفص وورش يظهران (إذ) عند كل واحد من هذه الحروف الستة، وكذلك قالون.
وأحرف (قد): السين والذال والضاد والظاء والزاي والجيم والصاد والشين .. ثمانية.
كذلك اتفق في إظهار (قد) قبلها ورش وحفص وقالون .. إلا الظاء والضاد؛ فيدغم ورش فيهما.
وكذلك تاء التأنيث قبل السين والثاء والصاد والزاي والظاء والجيم .. ستة.
اتفق على إظهار تاء التأنيث قبلها ورش وحفص وقالون، وأدغم ورش التاء في الظاء، ووافق قالون حفصًا فأظهر التاء قبل الظاء.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهَلْ وبَلْ يُظْهِرُ قبلَ أَحْرُفِ  * * *  فيها ادِّغامُ غيرِ ورشٍ قد يَفيأحرف (هل) و (بل): الثاء والظاء والزاي والسين والنون والطاء والتاء والضاد .. ثمانية أحرف.
ورد فيها الإدغام عن بعض القراء، وحفص وقالون وورش يظهرون هل وبل قبلها.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

تُدغَمُ (إذ) مِن قبلِ ظا وذَالِ * * * و (قدْ) قُبيْلَ تا وقبلَ دالِ
وتاءَ تأنيثٍ قُبيلَ تاءِ * * * أَدْغِمْ وقبلَ دالِها وطَاءِ
و (هلْ) و (بَلْ) (قُلْ) قبلَ را ولامِ * * * بلْ أجْمعوا فيها على الإدْغامِهذه الكلمات أجمع القراء على إدغامها، نحو:
(إذ ظلموا) و (قد تبين) و (قالت طائفة) و (أثقلت دعوا) و (قل رب) و (بل ران) و (بل لا تكرمون اليتيم).
فقوله: (قل) معطوف بحذف العاطف.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وأوَّلُ المِثلَيْنِ حيثُما سكَنْ  * * *  إدْغامُه فيما يَلي بالوفْقِ عَنّْإن سكن أوّل المثلين ولم يكن حرف مدّ وجب الإدغام لجميع القرَّاء، نحو: ((اضرب بعصاك)).
وليْس ها سكْتٍ كـ "ماليَهْ" وقدْ  * * *  جَرى الخِلافُ فيهِ عن ورْشٍ فقَدمعنى البيت ظاهر.
أظهَرَ يس ونون نونَا  * * *  والخُلفَ عن ورشٍ بها يَحكونَاأظهر حفصٌ وقالون نونَ ((يس والقرآنِ))، ونون ((ن والقلمِ))، والخلف عن ورشٍ في ((ن والقلم)).
ذالَ اتَّخذتَ قبلَ تا يُظْهِرُ حفْـ  * * *  ـصٌ مُفرَدًا كانَ وبالجمْعِ اتَّصَفْ
وارْكبْ ويلْهثْ فِيهِما الإدْغامُ  * * *  عنْه وحادَ وَرشُنا الإمامُ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

حُكم النُّونِ السَّاكِنةِ والتَّنوين

مَا جاءَ عنْ ورشٍ منَ الأحْكامِ * * * فِي الكُلِّ جا عنْ حفصٍ الإمامِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بابُ الفتْحِ والإِمالة 
أمَالَ في القرآنِ را مجْراها * * * مَحْضًا بِهودٍ دُونَ ما سِواهَا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بابُ الرَّاءَاتِ واللاَّمات 
وِفاقُ قالُون لِحرْفِ الرَّاءِ * * * وَاللاَّمِ في التَّجويدِ عنْهُ جاءِ 
لحرف؛ أي: عند ...، فاللام بمعنى عند .. كقوله تعالى: (أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الوقفُ على أواخِر الكَلِم 
الوقْفُ بِالرَّوْمِ وبِالإشْمامِ * * * مَرْويُّ حفصٍ فيهِ كالإمامِ 
أي: كمرْويّ الإمام نافِع.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بابُ ياءَاتِ الإِضافَة
فَتَحَ مِمَّا قبْلَ هَمزٍ فُتِحَا * * * "مَعِي" معًا تَسكينُ غيْرُ وَضَحَافتح حفصٌ من ياءات الإضافة قبل الهمْز المفْتوح "معي" في براءة: ((فقُل لَن تَخرجوا معِيَ أبدًا))، وفي المُلك: ((ومَن معِيَ أو رحِمنا))، وسكَّن غيرهما.
فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ يَا "يَدِي" * * * وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَا "أُمِّي"فتح حفصٌ قبل الهمزة المكسورة من ياء الإضافة: ياء ((يدي إليك))، وياء ((أجري إلا على الله))، وياء ((وأمي إلهين)) وسكن ما سواها.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قلتُ "المليجي":
= جميع ما يرد مع النظم من إيضاحات مقْتضبة هي للناظم (أعمر بن محم الأمين)، ولم أُورد للشارح شيئًا إلا أنْ أنسُبَه إليه.
= البيت الأخير الذي ذكرناه: [فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ يَا "يَدِي" * * * وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَا "أُمِّي"]
هكذا ورد ولم يتضح لي كيف يكون من جهة العروض، فهل يجوز حذف (عِلُنْ) من العروض والضرب في الرجز؟؟ نرجو الإفادة ..

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مِن قَبْلِ ضمٍّ سُكِّنتْ كأُوفِي * * * إنِّيَ أُلْقِيَ لحفْصِ الكوفي
سكن حفص ياء الإضافة قبل الهمز المضموم، نحو: ((أني أوفي الكيل))، و ((إني أُلقيَ إليَّ)).
عَهْديَ قبْلَ اللاَّمِ للتَّعريفِ * * * دونَ سِواها سُكِّنَتْ لِلكوفِيسكن حفص من ياء الإضافة قبل التعريف ((عهدي الظالمين))، وفتح ما سواها، نحو: ((مسني الضر)).
وقَبْلَ هَمْزِ الوصْلِ فردًا سَكِّنِ * * * عنْهُ كنفْسِيَ وقوْمي ليتَنيحفصٌ سكَّن ياءَ الإضافة قبل الوصْل الذي لا لامَ تعْريف معه، كـ ((لِنفسي اذْهب)) و ((قوْمي اتَّخذوا)) و ((ليتني اتَّخذْتُ)).
ودونَ هَمْزٍ عنْهُ فتْحُ يَاءِ * * * مَحْيايَ وَجْهِيَ وبَيْتي جَاءِأي: آتٍ عن حفص فتحُ ياء "محياي" و "وجْهِي للذي" و "بيتي مؤمنًا" بنوحٍ، و "بيتي للطَّائفين" بالبقرة والحج.

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله وأستاذي القارئ المليجي ،
 السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ أنَّ الرجزَ المشطورَ عروضُه صحيحةٌ لاغير ، بيدَ أنه إذا استُعْمِلَ مزدوجًا جازَ فيه القطعُ ، ثمَّ إنَّ المحدثين ذيَّلوه ؛ وعليه فالجائزُ في عروضِ وضربِ مشطورِ الرجزِ المزدوجِ :
1ـ الصحةُ 2 ـ القطعُ 3 ـ التذييلُ 
وقدْ كنتُ أشرتُ إلى ذلك منذ أكثر من خمسةٍ وعشرين عاما بقولي :
وشَطروا الرَّجزَ حتى أضْحى ***** ثلاثةَ الأجزاء وهْو صَحَّا
واستعملوا المشطورَ بازْدواج ***** فجاز قطعُه بلا إحْراج
والمحدثون ذيَّلوه لا الأُوَلْ  ***** إذ لم يَرِدْ مُذيَّلا فيما انتقلْ
وعليهِ فما أظنُّ البيتَ الذي أشَرْتَ إليه بقولِكَ :
= البيت الأخير الذي ذكرناه: [فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ يَا "يَدِي" * * * وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَا "أُمِّي"]
هكذا ورد ولم يتضح لي كيف يكون من جهة العروض، فهل يجوز حذف (عِلُنْ) من العروض والضرب في الرجز؟؟ نرجو الإفادة 
ـ ما أظن ذلك البيت ـ إلا مُحرَّفًا ؛ إذ لايجوزُ هنا الحذذُ ، بل لا يدخلُ الحذذُ إلا الكاملَ ، أضفْ إلى ذلك أنَّ الرَّويَّ مختلفٌ ، وهَذا يُؤكِّدُ ما ذهبتُ إليه ، وإذا أردْنا أن نُقِيم عوجَه يجوزُ أنْ نقولَ :
فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ حفصٌ  يَا "يَدِي"  ****** وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَا "أُمِّي" قَدِ
وتكونُ قد هنا بمعناها في قولِ الناظم :
وطاهر ثوبٍ في المنجَّس صلِّينْ **** بعدَّةِ نجْسٍ ثمَّ زِدْ واحِدًا قدِ
هَذا ، والله أعلم ، والسلام .ِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أفادكم الله يا سيدنا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

"لي دِينِ" "ما لِي لا أَرَى" "مَا كَانَ لِي" * * * "لِي نَعْجةٌ" ورْشٌ "معي" فيها يلي 
فتح حفص ياء: ((لي دين))، و ((ما لي لا أرى الهدهد))، ((ما كان لي من علم)) بـ "ص"، و ((وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان)) بـ "إبراهيم"، و ((ولي نعجة)) بـ "ص".
وقولي: ورش معي ... إلخ مبتدأٌ مخبَر عنه بالجملة بعده؛ أي: ورش يتبع حفصًا في فتح ياء "معي" أعني: ((ومَن معي من المؤمنين)) الثاني في "الظلة" أي "الشعراء".. يدل عليه ما بعده وهو:
أيْ ثانِ ظُلَّةٍ سواها حفصُ * * * عَنْ كُلِّهمْ بِفَتْحِهِ يَختصُّالمراد بما اتفق على فتحه الشيخان: ثاني "الظلة" دون أوَّلها، وهو: ((إنَّ معي ربي سيهدين))؛ لانفراد حفص بفتحه، فقولي: سواها ... أي سوى ثاني الظلة من لفظ "معي"، فيدخل الأوَّل، وهو ثمانٍ بما في أوَّل الظلة: ((أرسِلْ معي بني إسرائيل)) في الأعراف، ((معي عدوًّا)) في براءة، ((معي صبرا)) في الكهف ثلاثة، ((ذِكْرُ مَن معِي)) في الأنبياء، ((معِي ردًا)) في القصص؛ فتلك ثمان انفرد حفص بفتحها، ووافقه ورش في ثاني الظلة وهو تاسعها.
فِي سُورةِ الزُّخرُفِ يا عِبادِ لا * * * إسْقاطُ يا منْهُ به حفصٌ تَلا((يا عبادي لا خوف عليكم اليوم)) في الزخرف قرأهُ حفصٌ بحذف الياء.
وأما ((يا عباد فاتقون)) في الزمر فيحذف منه الياء بالاتفاق؛ لاتفاق المصاحف على حذفها.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

فَتَحَ لِي فيهَا وَوَرْشٌ اتَّفَقْ * * * معْهُ كثَانِي الظُّلَّةِ الَّذِي سبَقْفتح حفصٌ ياء ((ولي فيها مآرب أُخْرى))، ووافقه ورشٌ كما وافقَه في ثاني الظلة الذي تقدم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الكتاب في المرفق.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب زوائد الياءات

آتانِيَ اللهُ بنمْلٍ يتْبعُ * * * قالون فيما فيه عنه يقعُحفصٌ يتبع قالونَ في قوله تعالى: ((فما آتاني الله خير مما آتاكم)) في الزيادة وفتح الياء وصلا، والخلفِ في الوقف بين حذف الياء وإثباتها ساكنة.
وأما ورشٌ فيثبت الياءَ مفتوحةً وصْلاً ويحذفها وقفًا، ولا يثبت حفص غيرها من الزوائد.
قَد تَمَّتِ الأُصُولُ بِاطِّرَادِ * * * يسَّرها اللهُ على مُرادِي
وها أنا أَشْرعُ في الأفْرادِ * * * على إلَهي خالقي اعتِمادِي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب فَرْشِ الحروف المفْردة
(سورة البقرة) 
يُخادِعونَ بعْد (ما) كيَسْمعونْ * * * يُكَذِّبونَ عنْهُ نَحوُ يَضربُونْقرأ حفصٌ (وما يُخادعون إلا أنفسهم) كـ يسمعون، وقرأ (بما كانوا يُكذِّبون) بسكون الكاف وتخفيف الذال كـ يضربون.يُغْفَرْ هنا وسورةَ الأعرَافِ * * * كوزْنِ نصْبِر عنْه بائتِلافِ قرأ (يُغْفَرْ لكُم) في سورة البقرة وسورة الأعراف مُسندًا للفاعل، بفَتْح النون وكسْر الفاء كنصبر.
و "سورة" منصوب على الظرفية لعطفه على "هنا"، باتفاقٍ من رواته.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وفِي النَّبِيءِ وَالنُّبُوءَةِ البَدَلْ * * * جَمْعًا وفرْدًا عنْهُ فِي الهمْزِ حَصَلْ
واوًا ويَاءً وفِي الافْرادِ ادّغمْ * * * ومَا بِتصْحيحٍ مِنَ الجمْعِ وُسِمْالنبيء والنبوءة تُبدَل الهمزة فيهِما واوًا بعد الضَّمِّ في مفرد النُّبوءة، وياءً بعْد الكسْر في مفْرد النَّبيء، وفي جَمع التَّكسير نحو: أنبِئاء ياء مخففة، وفي جمع التَّصحيح نحو النَّبيئون ياء مشدَّدة لإدغام الياءِ فيها قبلها.وزادَ فِي الصَّابِينَ وَالصَّابُونَ * * * هَمْزًا بُعَيْدَ البَاءِ مَن يَتْلونَ
وهُزُؤًا وكُفُؤًا وقْفًا وفِي * * * وصْلٍ بِوَاوٍ بَدَلَ الهَمْزِ يَفيمَن يروي عن حفصٍ زادَ بعد باء "الصَّابين" و "الصَّابون" همْزًا كالخاطئين والخاطئون، ويأتي بالواو بدل الهمز وصلا ووقفًا في "هزُؤًا" و "كفُؤًا"؛ ففاعِلُ "زادَ" "مَن".

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله ، وأستاذنا الكريم القارئ المليجي ،
 السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
ففي قولِ الناظمِ :
وزادَ فِي الصَّابِينَ وَالصَّابُونَ * * * هَمْزًا بُعَيْدَ البَاءِ مَن يَتْلونَ
تكونُ النونُ رويًّا والواوُ التي قبلها ردفًا والرويُّ ليسَ مُقيَّدًا ، بل هو مطلقٌ فأين الوصلُ ؟
إنَّ الوصلَ ـ يا أخي ـ هو كما عرفته قديما : 
والوصلُ مدٌّ جاءَ عن إشباعِ  *** رويِّهم أو هاءِ الاتباعِ
وعليه يُكْتَبُ البيْتُ هَكَذا :
وَزادَ فِي الصَّابِينَ وَالصَّابُونَا * * * هَمْزًا بُعَيْدَ الْبَاءِ مَنْ يَتْلُونَا
هذا ، واللهُ المسئولُ أن يوفِّقكَ ويسدِّدَك ويعينك في إتمام النظم ، والسلام .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بوركتَ يا سيدي.
كُنتُ سأكتبُها هكذا ثمَّ تهيَّبت مخالفةَ رسْم المطبوع، مع العلم أنِّي خالفته في أشياء غيرها.
= = =وزادَ فِي الصَّابِينَ وَالصَّابُونَا * * * هَمْزًا بُعَيْدَ البَاءِ مَن يَتْلونَا
وهُزُؤًا وكُفُؤًا وقْفًا وفِي * * * وصْلٍ بِوَاوٍ بَدَلَ الهَمْزِ يَفي
مَن يروي عن حفصٍ زادَ بعد باء "الصَّابين" و "الصَّابون" همْزًا كالخاطئين والخاطئون، ويأتي بالواو بدل الهمز وصلا ووقفًا في "هزُؤًا" و "كفُؤًا"؛ ففاعِلُ "زادَ" "مَن".خِطابُ عمَّا يَعْملونَ قَبْلا * * * أُولئِكَ الَّذينَ عنْهُ يُتْلَى
يقرأ ((وما الله بغافل عما يعملون)) [85] بالتاء خطابًا.عَنهُ بِالافْرَادِ أَتَتْ خَطِيئَتُهْ * * * خَطِيئةُ الَّذي بدَتْ سيِّئَتُهْوجاء عنه ((وأحاطت به خطيئاتُه)) [81] بالإفراد، والمراد بها الشرك؛ بدليل "فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون".
وعجُزُ البيت براءة لحفْصٍ من السيئة.
[قلتُ: أكتُب أرقام الآيات بحسب العد الكوفي، وقد خالفَ النَّاظمُ الترتيب في إيراد الكلمات المختلَف فيها فيما سبق.]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> [قلتُ: أكتُب أرقام الآيات بحسب العد الكوفي، وقد خالفَ النَّاظمُ الترتيب في إيراد الكلمات المختلَف فيها فيما سبق.]


كأني كنت أنتظر إفادة أو تعليقًا ...
وأقول: الذي دعا الناظم إلى تقديم الكلام على (عمَّا يعملون) [85] وتأخير الكلام على (خطيئاته) [81] مخالفًا بذلك ورودهما في المصحف .. ما التزمه ونصَّ عليه من محاذاة "الحرز" [يعني الشاطبية] في التبويب والترتيب.
كما قال:
بهِ أُحاذِي الحِرزَ فِي التَّبويبِ * * * وما رآهُ الحِرزُ مِن تَصْويبِ 
وقد قال الإمام الشاطبي في الحرز:
وَبِالغَيْبِ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ هُنَا دَنَا * * * وَغَيْبُكَ فِي الثَّانِي إِلَى صَفْوِهِ دَلافجمع الكلام على موضعين:
((وإنَّ منها لما يهبط من خشية الله وما الله بغافلٍ عما تعملون)) [74].
((ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافلٍ عما تعملون)) [85].
ولما كان الموضع الأول منهما موضع اتفاق بين ورش وحفصٍ لم يتعرض له الناظم "الجكني"، وذكر الموضع الثاني منهما لكن بذلك الترتيب في غير ترتيب المصحف.
وهذا هو صنيعه أيضا فيما يرد من أمثال ذلك، كقوله في سورة الأنعام:
لا يُكْذِبونَكَ بتَشْديدٍ وفِي * * * يس يَعْقِلونَ بِالغَيْبِ يَفيقال:
وفي ((أفلا يعقلون)) في سورة يس بالياء غيبًا، وجئت به هنا تبعًا للحرز.
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

تظَّاهَرُونَ ههُنا خِفٌّ وفِي * * * سُورةِ تَحريمٍ بِتخْفيفٍ يَفِيقرأ بالتَّخفيف حفصٌ: ((تظَّاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان)) هنا، و ((وإن تظَّاهرا عليه)) في التحريم جاء عنه مخفَّفًا أيضًا بِحذف أوَّل التَّاءَين.مِيكالَ جا مكانَ مِيكائِيلا * * * فالهمْزُ معْهُ مدُّهُ أُزِيلاجاء عنه "مِيكالَ" بوزن مِثْقال، بلا صرفٍ، مكانَ "ميكائيل" بياء بعد الهمْز وتركها.. [وهي قراءة نافع.]تُسأَلُ بِالضَّمِّ ورفْعِ اللاَّم عَنْ * * * يُسنَدُ للْمفْعولِ نفْيًا عنْهُ عنّْصدْرُ البيت مبتدأٌ، و "يُسند" جملة في موضع النَّصب حال؛ أي: مسندًا، و "نفيًا" مصدر في موضع الحال مِن "تُسأل"؛ أي: منفيًّا، ومَن قرأَ بفتْح التاء وبالإسناد للفاعل [وهُو نافع من السبعة] أراد النهي فجزم.
وقولي: "عنه عنَّ" خبر المبتدأ أي: عرَضَ عن حفص؛ فـ "عن" الأولى من الآية، والثانية الخبر بمعنى: عرض.واتَّخَذُوا بِالكسْرِ مِن مَقَامِ * * * وَصَّى بِأَوْصَى جَا عنِ الإِمامِقرأ حفصٌ "واتَّخَذوا من مَقامِ إبراهيمَ مُصلّى" بِكسْر الخاء، "وأوْصى بها إبراهيمُ" بتشْديد الصَّاد بدل الهمز؛ فالباء بمعنى بدَلَ.وأَمْ يَقولونَ بِتَا خِطابِ * * * قَدْ جَاءَ عَنْهُ لِذَوِي العَذَابِقرأ حفصٌ "أم يَقولون إنَّ إبراهيمَ" بتا خِطابِ، كأن الياء(1) يخاطب به اليهود ذوي العذاب.
(1) الياء .. كذا في المطبوع، ولعل الصواب: "الله".وَلوْ تَرى الَّذينَ بِاليَا ثَبَتَا * * * وضَمُّ طا خُطْواتِ حَيْثُما أَتَىأي: ثبتَ عنه "ولوْ ترَى الَّذين ظلَموا إذْ يَرَوْن العذابَ" بالياء بدَلَ التَّاء، وثبتَ عنْه أيضًا ضمُّ طاء "خطْوات" حيث جاء.وكَسْرُ أُولَى سَاكِنَي "قُلُ ادْعُوا" * * * ونحوِه حفصٌ إليْهِ يَدْعُويعني أنَّ ساكني "قلُ ادْعُوا الله" ونحوه، نحو: "أوُ انقُص" يكسِرُه حفصٌ؛ أي: يأمُر بكَسْرِه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وأَمْ يَقولونَ بِتَا خِطابِ * * * قَدْ جَاءَ عَنْهُ لِذَوِي العَذَابِقرأ حفصٌ "أم يَقولون إنَّ إبراهيمَ" بتا خِطابِ.


أقول:
قد تعرَّض الإمام ابنُ هشام في "أوضح المسالك" لهذه الآية عند كلامه عن "إعمال القول عمل ظنَّ"... قال:
تُحكى الجملة الفعلية في القول، وكذا الاسمية، وسُليمٌ يُعملونه فيها عمل "ظنَّ" مطلقًا....
إلى أن قال:
وتجوز الحكاية مع استيفاء الشروط، نحو: ((أم تَقولون إنَّ إبراهيمَ)) الآية، في قراءة الخطاب.
اهـ.
وهذا من ابن هشام "احتراسٌ" عن قراءة الغيب التي قرأ بها نافعٌ وابنُ كثيرٍ وأبو عمْرٍو وشُعبة.
لكن محقق كتاب "أوضح المسالك" الذي قدَّم لتحقيقه بكَيْل التهم على تحقيقات الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد .. أورد على هامش كلام ابن هشامٍ تعليقًا عجَبًا.
فعلى هامش قول ابن هشام "في قراءة الخطاب" كتب المحقق الجزائري بعد أن ضبطها "الخطَّاب": هو خطَّاب بن يوسف القرطبي، من أجلَّة النحويين ومحققيهم، له كتاب "الترشيح" ينقل عنه أبو حيان وابن هشام كثيرًا. .. توفي بعد الخمسين والأربعمائة. ينظر بغية الوعاة 1 /553.
انتهى كلام المحقق ص 193 .
تجدونه في المرفق.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وكَسْرُ أُولَى سَاكِنَي "قُلُ ادْعُوا" * * * ونحوِه حفصٌ إليْهِ يَدْعُو
> 
> يعني أنَّ ساكني "قلُ ادْعُوا الله" ونحوه، نحو: "أوُ انقُص" يكسِرُه حفصٌ؛ أي: يأمُر بكَسْرِه.


أود أن أبين هنا لنفسي وإخواني مذاهب القراء في هذه المسألة، فأقول:
قال الإمام الشاطبي:
وضَمُّك أُولَى السَّاكِنَينِ لثالثٍ * * * يُضَمُّ لُزومًا كَسرُهُ فِي نَدٍ حَلا
قُل ادْعُوا أَو انقُصْ قَالَت اخْرُجْ أَن اعْبُدُوا * * * وَمَحْظُورًا انظُر مَعْ قَد استُهْزِئَ اعْتَلا
سِوى أَوْ وَقُلْ لابْنِ العَلا وَبِكَسْرِهِ * * * لِتنْوينِهِ قَالَ ابْنُ ذَكْوَانَ مُقْوِلا
بِخُلفٍ لهُ فِي رحمةٍ وخبيثةٍ * * * .... .... .... ........ والمراد أنَّ السَّاكنين المتجاورَيْن من كلمتَين تبتدئ الكلمة الثانية منهما بهمزةِ وصلٍ مضمومة عند البدء بها؛ لأنَّ ثالثَ كلمتها مضموم لزومًا، وهذا لا يكون إلا إذا كانت الكلمة الثانية فعلاً [ماضيًا مبنيًّا للمجهول أوْ أمرًا] .... وردَ في أوَّل هذَين السَّاكنَين الضَّمّ والكسْر.
ولمَّا كان تقديم الإمام الشاطبي لهذه المسألة بقوله: (وضمُّك أولى الساكنين لثالثٍ يضم لزومًا) مشكلاً .. فقد احتاج إلى إيراد الأمثلة للتوضيح، فذكر:
((قل ادْعُوا)) ، ((أو انقُص)) ، ((وقالت اخرُج)) ، ((أن اعبُدوا)) ، ((محظورًا انظُر)) ، ((ولقد استُهزئ)).
وهو عبارة عن أحرُف "لتدنو" مع التنوين في آخرِ كلِمةٍ مع ورود أوَّل الكلمة الثانية ساكنًا وثالثها مضمومًا لزومًا.
وأيضًا نحو: ((قل انظروا)) ، ((أو اخرجوا)) ، ((أو ادعوا)) ، ((فمن اضطرَّ)) ، ((وأن احكم)) ، ((أن اشكر)) ، ((وعيون ادخلوها)) ، ((متشابه انظروا)).
فيكسِر الساكن الأول [وهو التنوين أو أحد أحرف "لتدنو"]: حمزة وعاصم.
وكذلك أبو عمرو ابن العلاء يكسِر في غير الواو و اللام؛ فإنها يضمهما.
وأمَّا ابنُ ذكوانَ فإنَّه يكسِر التَّنوين فقط بلا خلاف من طريق الداني، ويَستثني منه موضعين:
((بِرَحْمَةٍ ادْخُلُوا الجَنَّةَ)) في الأعراف، و ((خَبِيثَةٍ اجْتُثَّتْ)) في إبراهيم.
فإن له فيهما الكسر والضم.
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وَعنْهُ لَيْسَ البِرُّ يُنصَبُ وَلَـ * * * ـكِنَّ بِتشْديدٍ لَهُ انصِبْ مَاثِلا ينصب ((ليس البرّ أن تُولُّوا)) ويشدِّد ((ولكن البرّ من آمن بالله)) [177]، ((ولكن البرّ من اتقى)) [189]؛ فلذلك ينصب الراء من اللفظين.
نَوَّنَ فِدْيَةُ طَعَامِ قَدْ رَفَعْ * * * جَمْعَ مساكِينَ لِمِسكينٍ يَدَعْ حفصٌ نون "فِدية" ورفع بعده "طعام" وترَك جَمعَ "مساكين" لمفرده وهو "مسكين".
حَتَّى يَقولُ نَصْبُهُ عَنْهُ وَقَدْ * * * رُهُ مَعًا تَحْريكُ دَالِهِ وَرَدْ نصب ((حتى يقول الرسول)) [214]، وحرك دال ((عَلى المُوسِعِ قَدرُهُ وعلى المُقْتِرِ قَدرُهُ متاعًا)) [236] بالفتح لهما.

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

جزاكم الله خيرا !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ضَمُّ بُيُوتٍ وَالبُيُوتِ فِيهِ * * * صَاحِبُهُ عُثمَانُ يَقْتَفِيهِ ضمُّ باء "بيوت" و "البيوت" ورشٌ موافقٌ فيه حفصًا.
وَكَسْرُ سِينِ السَّلْمِ عَنْهُ وَرَدَا * * * وَالنَّصْبُ فِي وَصِيَّةٌ عَنْهُ بَدَاكَسَرَ سين "السَّلْم" هنا 208، ونصَبَ ((وصيةٌ لأزْواجِهِم)) 240.
(انْصِبْ يُضَاعِفُ الحَديدِ وَهُنَا * * * لِعَاصِمٍ وَالشَّامِ بِالنَّصْبِ اعْتَنَى)يعني ((فيضاعفُه له وله أجر كريم)) في الحديد 11، وهنا: ((فيضاعفه له أضعافًا كثيرة)) في البقرة 245 نصَبَهُما عاصمٌ وابنُ عامرٍ الدِّمشقي.
= = =
قال الشارح:
هذا البيت ليس من إنشاء الناظم، بل أهمل حكم الكلمتين فاحتجنا لإدراجه في الكتاب.
= = =
قلتُ:
وليس هو بِمنزلة أبيات النَّاظم؛ فقد تعرَّض لقراءة ابن عامِرٍ الشَّامي بدون حاجةٍ ومع هذا لم يوضِّح تلك القراءة.
وللبيان أقول:
((فيُضاعِفُه)) بالألف ورفع الفاء : نافع وأبو عمرو وحمزة والكسائي.
((فيُضاعِفَه)) بالألف ونصب الفاء : عاصم.
((فيُضعِّفَه)) بتشديد العين ونصب الفاء : ابن عامر.
((فيضعِّفُه)) بتشديد العين ورفع الفاء : ابن كثير.
فليستْ قِراءة ابنِ عامرٍ مثلَ قراءة عاصم تمامًا كما قد يُوهم البيتُ الذي أدرجه الشارح.

والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ولو كنتُ مكانَ الشارح لكتبتُ البيت هكذا:
يُضَاعِفُه هُّنا وَفي الحَديدِ * * * فانْصِبْ لَهُ وَذاكَ مِن مَزِيدِيلضمان حقي الأدبي في البيت  :Smile:

----------


## القارئ المليجي

"يبصُطُ" بالسِّينِ وَ "بصْطةً" أَتَى * * * فِي سُورةِ الأعرافِ عنْهُ ثبَتَاقرأ حفصٌ ((يَقبِضُ ويَبصُطُ)) هنا، و ((وزادَكُم في الخلْق بَصْطةً)) في الأعراف بالسين، والرسمُ في جميع المصاحف بالصاد.
سِينَ "عَسِيتُمْ" حَيْثُمَا جَاءَ فَتَحْ * * * وَضَمُّ غَينِ "غَرْفةً" عَنْهُ اتَّضَحْفَتَح سين ((عَسِيتُمْ إن كُتِب عليْكُم القِتالُ))، وفي القتال: ((فهَلْ عَسِيتُم إن تَولَّيتُم))، وضمّ غين "غرفة" من قوله تعالى: ((إلاَّ مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غَرفةً بِيَدِهِ)).
دِفاعُ فَتْحُ دالِها وَالفَا سَكَنْ * * * هُنَا وَفِي الحجِّ فَعَنْهُ دَفْعُ عَنّْأي عرض عن حفص "دفع" كضرْب ... مكان "دِفاع" كقتال، هنا والحج.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أَنَا قُبيْلَ الهمْزِ حفْصٌ قَصَرَا * * * فِي وَصْلِهِ لا الوَقْفِ كيْفَمَا جَرَىقصَرَ حفصٌ "أنا" قَبل الهمز في الوصْل لا الوقف، سواء كان الهمْز مفتوحًا أو مضمومًا أو مكسورًا.
= = =
قلتُ: وأمَّا ورش وقالون فيمدَّان ألف "أنا" في الوصل إذا أتى بعده همزةٌ مفتوحةٌ أو مَضمومةٌ، نحو: ((أنا أكثر))، ((أنا أَقلَّ))، ((أنا أَعلم))، ونحو: ((أنا أُحيي))، ((أنا أُنبئكم)).
وأما إذا كانت الهمزة مكسورة فورشٌ لا يمدّ، ولقالون الوجهان: المد وتركه ... قال الإمام الشاطبي:
وَمَدُّ "أَنَا" فِي الوَصْلِ مَعْ ضَمِّ هَمْزَةٍ * * * وَفَتْحٍ أَتَى وَالخُلْفُ فِي الكَسْرِ بُجِّلاالألف في "أتى" رمز نافع؛ يمد مع الهمز المفتوح والمضموم.
والباء في "بجلا" رمز قالون .. له الخُلف مع الهمز المكسور.
= = =
وكُنتُ ذكرتُ أنا عن ورشٍ أنه لا يَمدُّ مع المكسور، وأنَّ قالون له الوجهان، فقلتُ:
مَعَ الهَمْزِ مَكْسورًا كـ "إِنْ أَنَا إِلاَّ" لا * * * يَمُدُّ وَقَالُونٌ لَهُ الخُلْفُ قَدْ جَلا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

نُنشِرُهَا بالزَّايِ كافَ (أُكْلَهَا) * * * عَنْهُ بِـ "هَا" أَوْ لا يَضُمُّ كُلَّهَا قَرَأ حفصٌ "نُنشرها" بالزَّاي مكان الراء، وضمَّ كاف "أُكْلها" في القرآن، اتَّصل بها "هاء" أم لا، نحو: ((أكلها ضِعْفين))، و ((ذواتَي أُكل))، و ((أكلها دائم)).
وَراءُ "رُبْوَةٍ" وَفِي الفَلاحِ * * * وَرَدَ عَنْ حَفْصٍ أَخَا انْفِتَاحِقرأ راء "رُبوة" هنا وفي الفلاح [أي: المؤمنون] بفتح الراء.
نُونَ (نُكَفِّرْ) عَنْهُ يَاءً أَبْدَلا * * * "يَحْسِبُ" مُطْلَقًا بِفَتْحٍ قَدْ تَلاأبدل حفصٌ النونَ ياءً من ((نُكفِّر عنكُم من سيِّئاتكم))، وفتح سين "يَحسِب" مطلقًا، نحو: ((يَحسبهم الجاهل))، و ((أم يَحسبون أنَّا لا نسْمع)).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

"مَيْسُرَةٍ" بِفَتْحِ سِينِهَا وَخِفّْ * * * صَادِ "تَصَدَّقُوا" لَدَيْهِ قَدْ عُرِفْقَرَأ "ميسُرة" بفتح السين، وخِفّ - بكسر الخاء أي تخفيف - صاد "تصدقوا" بحذف أول تاءيها، عُرف أي: رُوِي عنه.
"تِجارَةٌ" نَصَبَ فِي النِّسَا وَفِي * * * بَقَرَةٍ فِيهِ وَمَا يَلِي يَفِينصَب "تجارة" في النساء: ((إلاَّ أن تكون تِجارة عن تَرَاض))، والنَّصبُ في البقرة فيه - أي: تجارة - وما يليه؛ أي: حاضرة.
فقولي: يفي .. أي: النصب المدلول عليه بـ نَصَبَ.
"يَغْفِرُ" مَعْ "يُعَذِّبُ" اجْزِمْ وارْفَعَا * * * لِعاصِمٍ ونَجْلِ عَامِرٍ مَعَاأي: اجزمه لغير عاصم وعبد الله بن عامر، وارفعه لهما؛ فيشمل حفصا وشعبة.
[آخر سورة البقرة]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وكُنتُ ذكرتُ أنا عن ورشٍ أنه لا يَمدُّ مع المكسور، وأنَّ قالون له الوجهان، فقلتُ:
> 
> مَعَ الهَمْزِ مَكْسورًا كـ "إِنْ أَنَا إِلاَّ" لا * * * يَمُدُّ وَقَالُونٌ لَهُ الخُلْفُ قَدْ جَلا


نبهني الأستاذ الفاضل (محمود محمد محمود مرسي) مشكورًا إلى أنَّ هذا البيت فيه مخالفة؛ فإن عروضَ بحر الطويل لا تكون إلا مقبوضة، ما لم يكن البيتُ مصرَّعًا فإنها حينئذٍ توافق الضَّرب، في القبض أو السلامة [الصحَّة] أو الحذف.
ونبهني إلى أن هذا البيت بهذه الصورة يُطلَق عليه "المجمَّع"؛ أي: الذي تهيَّأ شطره الأول للتصريع بقافيةٍ، ثم جاء الشطر الثاني بقافية أخرى.
وفي الحقِّ أنا سهوتُ بأن جِئتُ بالعَروضِ سالمةً غير مقبوضة، ولم يكن في نيتي التصريع.
إلاَّ أني لإصلاح البيت اضطررت للتَّصريع، فأقول:
مَعَ الهَمْزِ مَكْسورًا كـ "إِنْ أَنَا إِلاَّ" لا * * * يَمُدُّ وَقَالُونٌ إِلَى الخُلْفِ قَدْ مَالا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(سورة آل عمران) 
وَفِي تَرَوْنَ الغَيْبُ وَ "المَيْتَةُ" خِفّْ * * * عَنْهُ وَمَيْتًا عَنْهُ بِالخِفِّ اتَّصَفْأي قرأ ((ترونهم مثليهم رأي العين)) بالياء غيبًا، وخفَّف ((لهم الأرض الميِّتة)) في يس، و "ميِّتًا" في الأنعام والحجرات: ((أومَن كان مَيِّتًا فأحْييناه))، و ((أن يأكُل لحمَ أخيه ميِّتًا)).
قلتُ: اتَّفق حفصٌ وورشٌ على تخفيف "الميتة" في البقرة والمائدة والنحل... وشدَّد ورش موضع يس.
واتَّفقا على تخفيف "ميتًا" في الفرقان والزخرف و ق... وشدد ورش موضعي الأنعام والحجرات.
واتَّفقا فيما سوى ذلك: "مَيْتةً" في موضعي الأنعام، و "ميِّتٍ"، و "الميِّت".
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وقد قال الإمام الشاطبي:
وَفِي بَلَدٍ مَيْتٍ مَعَ المَيْتِ خَفَّفُوا * * * صَفَا نَفَرًا وَالمَيْتَةُ الخِفُّ خُوِّلاأي: يخفف "بلدٍ ميت"، "الميت" حيثُ وقعا: شعبةُ عن عاصمِ، وابنُ كثير، وأبو عمرو بن العلاء، وابن عامر الشامي.
وأمَّا "الميتة" وهو الموضع الذي في يس، فيخفِّفه مَن سِوى نافع ... أي: ويشدِّدُه الإمام نافع وحدَه.

وَمَيْتًا لَدَى الأَنْعَامِ وَالْحُجُرَاتِ خُذْ * * * وَمَا لَمْ يَمُتْ لِلكُلِّ جَاءَ مُثَقَّلاوكذلك يخففون "ميتًا" في الأنعام والحجرات ... ويشدد هذين الموضعين نافع.
واتَّفقوا على تشديد ما لم يَمت، نحو: ((وما هو بميِّت))، ((إنك ميِّت وإنهم ميِّتون)).
قال الإمام أبو شامة:
ثم أخذ يذكُر ما أجمعوا على تثْقيله، فقال: هو ما لم يمُت؛ أي: ما لم يتحقَّق فيه بعدُ صفةُ الموت، كقوله: ((وما هو بميت))، ((إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون))، ((ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون)).
وكذلك أَجمعوا على تخفيف الميتة في غير يس، وذلك في البقرة والمائدة والنحل، و ((إلا أن يكون ميتة)) في الأنعام، وفيها: ((إن يكن ميتةً فهم فيه شركاء))، وفي ق: ((وأحيينا به بلدة ميتا))، ونحوه.
فقول صاحب "التيسير" في ضبط ما وقع فيه الخلاف: "إذا كان قد مات" يَرِدُ عليه هذا الذي أُجمِع على تخفيفه.
والناظم أخذ مفهوم عبارة صاحب "التيسير" فقال: "وما لم يمت للكل جاء مثقلا"، ولم يتعرَّض لما أجمعوا على تخْفيفه.
وتعرَّض له مكي فقال: لم يختلفوا في تشْديد ما لم يمُت ولا في تخفيف ما هو نعْتٌ لما فيه هاء التأنيث، نحو: ((بلدةً ميتًا)).
فقد بان أنَّ ما أُجمِعَ عليه منه ما ثُقِّل ومنه ما خُفِّف.
وقُلتُ بدل هذا البيتِ بيتًا نبَّهتُ فيه على ذلك، وبيَّنتُ ما وقع فيه الخلاف من "الميتة" وهو بعد قوله: والميتةُ الخفُّ خوِّلا
بِيَاسِينَ فِي الأَنْعَامِ مَيْتًا خُذُوا وَفَوْ * * * قَ "ق" وَبَاقِي البَابِ خِفَّ وَثَقِّلاأي هذه مواضع الخلاف قد نُصَّ عليْها وما عدا ذلك مُجْمَعٌ عليه، لكنَّ بعضه وقع الاتفاق على تخفيفِه وبعضه على تشديده،، والله أعلم.
انتهى كلام أبي شامة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ يَا "يَدِي" * * * وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَا "أُمِّي".......
> ـ ما أظن ذلك البيت ـ إلا مُحرَّفًا؛ إذ لا يجوزُ هنا الحذذُ، بل لا يدخلُ الحذذُ إلا الكاملَ، أضفْ إلى ذلك أنَّ الرَّويَّ مختلفٌ، وهَذا يُؤكِّدُ ما ذهبتُ إليه، وإذا أردْنا أن نُقِيم عوجَه يجوزُ أنْ نقولَ:
> فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ حفصٌ يَا "يَدِي" ****** وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَا "أُمِّي" قَدِ
> وتكونُ قد هنا بمعناها في قولِ الناظم :
> وطاهر ثوبٍ في المنجَّس صلِّينْ **** بعدَّةِ نجْسٍ ثمَّ زِدْ واحِدًا قدِ


الأستاذ محمود.
وعندي - إن كان لي عند - أنَّ البيتَ يُمكِن أن يكون هكذا:
فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ يَاءَ "يَدِيَا" * * * وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَاءَ "أُمِّيَا"

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخِي في اللهِ ، وأستاذَنا ، القارئ المليجي ، 
  السَّلامُ عليكمْ ورحْمَةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ، وبعْدُ : 
  فنعَمْ ، باركَ اللهُ فيكَ ـ يا أخِي ـ يُمْكِنُ أنْ يكُونَ البيتُ كما ذكَرْتَ :
فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ يَاءَ "يَدِيَا" * * * وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَاءَ "أُمِّيَا"
ويا سُبْحانَ اللهِ! لقدْ كَانَ ما قلْتَهُ بلفظِه أحَدَ الخيَارَاتِ التي جَالتْ بخاطِري ؛ لإصْلاحِ الخللِ في البيتِ ، غَيرَ أنِّي عدَلْتُ عنه إلى مَا ذكرتُه مِنْ :
فَتَحَ قبْلَ الكسْرِ حفصٌ يَا "يَدِي" ****** وَياءَ "أَجْرِيَ" وَيَا "أُمِّي" قَدِ 
؛ لأنِّي وجَدْتُ في المصْرَاعِ الأوَّلِ للبيتِ تفعيلتين ، وهُما الابتداءُ والعروضُ ، قد أصابهما ،  أو دخلهما الخبلُ ، والخبلُ ـ يا أخِي ـ كمَا تعلمُ ـ زحَافٌ مُزْدَوجٌ ، وهُو ـ وإِنْ يَكُنْ مُبَاحًا ـ إلا أنه قبيحٌ ؛ ولهذا قلتُ قديمًا : 
  وخبلُهُ وإنْ يكُنْ أُبِيحا  *** فقدْ أتى في شعْرهم قبيحا
  ؛ لهذا عدلتُ عن البيتِ المذكورِ لتكرر الخبلِ في المصراعِ الأوَّلِ ،
 ولَكنْ ـ يا أخي ـ بمَ تفسِّرُ توَارُدَ الخواطرِ ؟
   إنَّها الأرْوَاحُ جُنودٌ مُجنَّدُةٌ ، ما تعَارفَ منها ائتلَفَ ، وما تناكَرَ منها اختلَفَ ،
هذا ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ  ، والسَّلام .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> لأنِّي وجَدْتُ في المصْرَاعِ الأوَّلِ للبيتِ تفعيلتين ، وهُما الابتداءُ والعروضُ ، قد أصابهما ، أو دخلهما الخبلُ ، والخبلُ - يا أخِي - كمَا تعلمُ - زحَافٌ مُزْدَوجٌ ، وهُو - وإِنْ يَكُنْ مُبَاحًا - إلا أنه قبيحٌ


ما أجمل هذه الموافقات يا أستاذ محمود!
وأوافقُك في هذا التعليل العروضي الجيد ... لكن ..
البيت التالي في النَّظْم سيجتمع فيه ذلك ...
= = =

كَفَلَهَا شَدَّدَهَا وَحَذَفَا * * * مِنْ زَكَرِيَّا الهَمْزَ حَيْثُمَا وَفَىشدَّد فاء ((وكفَلَها زكريَّاء))، وحذف همز "زكرياء" في جَميعِ القرآن.
مِن طائِرٍ وَفِي العُقُودِ أَبْدَلا * * * طَيْرًا وَإِنِّيَ بِفَتْحٍ قَد تَلا
مِن قَبْلِ أَخْلُقُ كَمَا قَدْ جَاءَ * * * نُونُ نُوفِّي عَنْهُ أَيضًا يَاءَأبدل "طائرًا" "طيرًا" كـ ضَيرًا هنا: ((فيكون طيرًا))، وفي العقود أيضًا: ((فتكون طيرًا)).
وتلا؛ أي: قرأ ((إِنِّي أخلُق)) بفتح الهمزة، وجاء عنه ((فَنوفِّيهِم أُجُورَهم)) بالياء.
هَأَنْتُمُ عَنْهُ كَفَاعَلْتُمْ وَلا * * * يُرِي مُسهَّلاً بِها وَبَدَلاقرأ ((هأنتم)) كفاعَلْتُم، فيقول: ((ها أَنتُم)) بهمزة محقَّقة بعد مد الهاء، ولا يسهل ولا يبدلها.
= = =
قلتُ: ذكر الناظم الخلاف في "طائرا" ثم ذكر "إني أخلق" .. فخالف الترتيب في المصحف.
((ها أنتم)) وردت في سورة آل عمران موضعين، وفي سورة النساء، وفي سورة محمد.
ولورش فيها وجهان:
((هأنتم)) بحذف الألف الذي بعد الهاء، ويأتي بالهمزة مسهلة بين بين.
((هانتم)) بإبدال الهمزة ألفًا محضة، ويمدّ لالتقاء الساكنين.
وأمَّا حفص فـ ((ها أنتم)) كـ فاعلتم كما ذكر الناظم،، والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

انْصِبْ (وَلا يامُرُكُمْ) عَطفًا ومَنْ * * * رَفَعَ الاسْتِئنافُ فِيهِ عَنهُ عَنّْ
ونَصْبُه الشَّاميُّ عنْهُ جائِي * * * وَجَا عَنِ الكُوفِي سِوى الكِسائِينصَبَ حفصٌ راء ((ولا يامُرُكم أن تتَّخذوا الملائكةَ والنَّبيئِين أربابًا)).
ووافقه الشَّامي ابنُ عامر في نصْب رائها.
وجاء نصب الراء من (ولا يأمركم) عن الكوفيين سوى الكسائي لا يَنصبها، بل يرفعها كنافع.
قال الشارح:
وقد خرج الناظم عن اصطلاحه هنا، وهو أنه لا يتعرض إلاَّ لرواية حفص وورش، وقد ذكر هنا حكم "ولا يأمركم" للشامي، والكوفيِّين، وفصَّل فيهم حيث استثنى الكسائي.
قلت:
كتبتُ "فِيهِ عَنهُ عَنّْ" وقد ذكر بعض الإخوة أن الصواب في الرسم "عَنْ" بتخفيف النون ... وكلامهم صحيح، لكن سأتابع هذا الرسم في هذا الموضوع فقط ليتوحَّد منهجي في الرسم، والخطب يسير إن شاء الله.
تُعَلِّمونَ تَعْلمونَ جَعَلا * * * قَبْل "الكِتاب" فَبِتَشْديدٍ تلاقرأ ((بِما كُنتُم تَعْلمون الكتاب)) "تُعَلِّمون" بضَمِّ التَّاء وفتح العين وتشْديد اللام.
فـ "تُعَلِّمون" أول البيت مفعول "جعل" مُقدَّمًا، و "تَعْلمون" في محلِّ رفع على الابتداء على حكاية اللَّفظ؛ أي: جعل حفص "تَعْلمون" كتَسْمعون .. "تُعَلِّمون" كتُكذِّبون.
قلت:
ولم يراع الناظم الترتيب أيضًا؛ فذكر "ولا يأمركم" قبل "كنتم تعلمون الكتاب" وترتيب المصحف والشاطبية بخلافه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

آتَيْتُكُم مَكانَ تَيْناكُم جَعَلْ * * * فَالتَّاءُ جَمعُه مَكانَ النُّونِ حَلّْجعَلَ مكان "آتيناكم" بنون العظمة "آتيتُكم" بتاء المتكلِّم.
فقولي "تيناكم" محذوف منه الهمز ومدّها المذكوران أوَّلا.
وقولي: "فالتاء جمعه" أي الجمع الَّذي يليه بالكاف والميم، وقولي "مكان النون" أي الجمع الذي يلي نون العظمة بالكاف والميم؛ فالإضافة بأدنى ملابسة كقوله تعالى: ((عشية أو ضحاها)).
تَبْغُونَ تُرْجَعونَ بِالغَيْبِ وَحَج * * * ـجُ البَيْتِ حَاهُ عَنهُ فِي الكَسْرِ انْدَرَجْقرأ ((أفغير دين الله تَبغون)) ، ((وإليه ترجعون)) بالغيب ... ياء.
و ((حج البيت)) اندرج حاؤه؛ أي: دخل حاؤه عنه في الكسر، أي قرأه بالكسر.
"مَا تَفْعَلُوا" "لَن تُكْفَرُوا" بِاليَاءِ * * * كَسْرُ "مُسوَّمِينَ" عَنْهُ جَائِيقرأ ((ومَا تَفعلوا من خيرٍ فلَن تُكْفَروه)) كلاهما بالياء، وجاءَ عنه كسْرُ واوِ "مسوَّمين".

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وقولي: "فالتاء جمعه" أي الجمع الَّذي يليه بالكاف والميم، وقولي "مكان النون" أي الجمع الذي يلي نون العظمة بالكاف والميم؛ فالإضافة بأدنى ملابسة كقوله تعالى: ((عشية أو ضحاها)).


يبدو هذا الشرح قلقًا بالنسبة لي، لكن هكذا هو بالمطبوع.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

يَزيدُ قَبلَ "سارِعوا" واوًا وَلا * * * يَضِرْكُمُ شُدِّدَ بِالرَّفْعِ تَلايَزيدُ حفصٌ واوًا قبل ((سارِعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم)) [133]، وشدَّد الراء في ((لا يَضِرْكُم كيدُهم)) [120] مرفوعًا، ويلزم من تشديدِه ضمُّ الضَّاد قبلَه الَّذي كان مكسورًا مع جزْم الرَّاء.
قلت: خالفَ التَّرتيبَ أيضًا.
قُتِلَ بَعدَ مِن نَبِيءٍ قاتَلا * * * بِمَدِّ الاوَّلِ وَفَتْحِ مَا تَلاقرأ حفصٌ "قُتِل" بِمدِّ القافِ بالألِف وفتْح ما يلي المدَّ وهو التاء، وكان القافُ مضمومًا والتَّاء مكسورًا.
مِتُّمْ هُنا يَضُمُّ مِيمَهُ وَعَنْـ * * * ـهُ غَيْبُ يَجْمَعونَ أَيْ بِالياءِ عَنّْضمَّ ميمَ ((أو مِتُّم))، ((وَلئن مِتُّم أو قُتِلتم)) هنا فقط، وقَرأ ((خير مما تجمعون)) بالياء.
يُغَلَّ للفَاعِلِ عنْهُ مُسنَدُ * * * بِفَتْحِ يا وَضَمِّ غَينٍ يُورَدُقرأ "يُغَلَّ" بفتح الياء وضَمِّ الغين، مسندًا للفاعل.
يُحزِنُ بالفَتْحِ وبِالضَّمِّ وَنَا * * * فِعٌ بِضمٍّ قبلَ كسْرٍ اعْتَنَى"يحزن" حيث وقع في القرآن عند غير نافع بفتح الياء وضم الزَّاي، كـ "يَقتُل"، ونافع بِضمِّ الياء وكسر الزَّاي كـ "يُكرم" غير الذي في الأنبياء .. اعتنى.
وإليه الإشارة بقولي:
وَمَا أَتَى فِي الأَنبِيَاءِ نَافعُ * * * سِواهُ بِالفَتْحِ وضَمٍّ تابِعُيعني: ((لا يَحزُنُهم الفزع الأكبر)) تبِع نافعٌ فيه سواه من القُرَّاء في فتح الياء وضمِّ الزاي.
أَبدَلَ يَاءَ يَحسِبَنَّ جَاءَ * * * قَبْلَ الَّذينَ يَفْرَحُونَ تَاءَالكوفيون - ومنهم حفصٌ - يقرؤون ((لا يَحسبنَّ الذين يفرحون)) بالتاء خطابًا، وغيرهم بالياء غيبًا.
قلت: وسبق الكلام في كسر السين لورش وفتحها لحفص.
[آخر سورة آل عمران]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(سورة النساء) 
تَسَّاءَلونَ خَفِّفَنْ وَقِيَمَا * * * إِلَيْهِ مَدُّ يَائِهِ قَدِ انتَمَىقرأ حفصٌ ((تسَّاءلون به والأرْحام)) بتخْفيفِ السِّين بِحذف إحدى التَّاءَين، وقرأ "قِيَمًا" من قوله تعالى: ((التي جَعَل الله لكُم قِيَمًا)) بمَدِّ الياء؛ أي: قيامًا.وَاحدةٌ يَنْصِبُ ثانِي يُوصِي * * * فَتَحَ صَادَهُ عَلَى الخُصُوصِنَصَب ((وإن كانت واحدة)) خلافًا لنافعٍ، وفتَحَ صادَ "يُوصِي" الثَّاني، أعْني: ((يُوصِي بها أو دينٍ غير مضارّ)) دون الأول، وهو: ((يُوصِي بها أو دينٍ آباؤُكُمْ)).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

نُدْخِلُ هَاهُنَا وَفِي الطَّلاقِ مَعْ * * * نُدْخِلْ نُكَفِّرْ فِي التَّغَابُنِ وَقَعْ
فِي الفَتْحِ نُدْخِلْ مَعْ نُعَذِّبْ جَاءَ * * * جَمِيعُ مَا ذَكَرْتُ عَنْهُ يَاءَقرأ حفصٌ ((نُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الانْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ الفَوْزُ العَظِيمُ * وَمَن يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ نُدْخِلْهُ نَاراً)) كلاهما في النساء بالياء.
وفِي الطلاق: ((نُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الانْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً قَد احْسَنَ اللَّهُ لَهُ رِزْقاً)) بالياء أيضًا.
وفِي التغابن: ((نُكَفِّرْ عَنْهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِ وَنُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الانْهَارُ)).
وفِي الفتح: ((نُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الانْهَارُ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ نُعَذِّبْهُ عَذَاباً الِيماً)) قرأ الألفاظ السبعة بالياء.
قلتُ: (نُدْخِلُ) .. في النظم اللام محرَّكة، وهي في التلاوة ساكنة. كَرْهًا مَعًا فِي سُورَةِ الأَحْقَافِ * * * يَضُمُّ حَفصٌ مِنْهُ حَرْفَ الكَافِيَضُمُّ حفصٌ كافَ "كرْهًا" معًا في سورة الأحْقاف: ((حَمَلتْهُ أُمُّه كرْهًا ووضعَتْهُ كرْهًا)) دون ما في النساء والتوبة، وجئتُ به هُنا تبعًا للحرز.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وضَمُّ أَوَّلٍ وَكَسْرُ ما يَلِي * * * مِنْ قَوْلِهِ "أَحَلَّ" فِي النِّسَا جَلِيحفصٌ يضم همزةَ ويكسِر حاءَ ((وَأَحَلَّ لكُم ما وَراءَ ذَلِكُم)) في النساء، على بناء المجهول؛ ليوافق: ((حُرِّمَتْ علَيْكم)).وَمَدْخَلاً يَضُمُّ مِنْهُ مِيمَا * * * يَرْضَوْنهُ وَمَدْخَلاً كَريمَا ضَمَّ غيرُ نافعٍ الميمَ من "مدْخلا" في سورة النساء: ((ويدخلكم مدخلا كريما))، وفي الحج: ((مدخلا يرضونه)) على أنَّه مصدر.
عَاقَدَتِ الأَلِفَ بَعْدَ العَينِ يَحْـ * * * ـذِفُ وَلِلْكُوفيِّ كُلِّه اتَّضَحْيحذف الألفَ بعد العين من قوله تعالى: ((والَّذينَ عاقدَت ايْمانُكم)) بل يحذفه الكوفيون كلهم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> يَضُمُّ حفصٌ كافَ "كرْهًا" معًا في سورة الأحْقاف: ((حَمَلتْهُ أُمُّه كرْهًا ووضعَتْهُ كرْهًا)) دون ما في النساء والتوبة، وجئتُ به هُنا تبعًا للحرز.


قلتُ: إنَّما قال الناظم في تعليقه: "دون ما في النساء والتوبة" ..
[مع أنَّ كلمة "كَرْهًا" وردتْ أيضًا في: آل عمران والرَّعد وفُصِّلت]
لأنّ موضعي "النساء" و "التوبة" مع موضعي "الأحقاف" من مواضع الخلاف بين القراء السبعة دون البواقي.
فتحصَّل أنَّ كلمة "كَرْهًا" على ثلاثة أنحاء:
1- اتَّفق القُرَّاء على فتح الكاف في:
موضع آل عمران: ((طوعًا وكَرهًا وإليه يرجعون)).
وموضع الرعد: ((طوعًا وكَرهًا وظلالهم)).
وموضع فصلت: ((طوعًا أو كَرهًا قالتا)).
واتفقوا على ضم الكاف في:
((وهو كُرهٌ لكُم)) في البقرة.
2- يضم الكاف حمزة والكسائي وعاصم وابن ذكوان [الكوفيون وابن ذكوان عن ابن عامر الشامي] في:
موضعي الأحقاف: ((حَمَلتْهُ أُمُّه كرْهًا ووضعَتْهُ كرْهًا)).
3- يضم الكاف حمزة والكسائي فقط في:
موضع النساء: ((أن ترثوا النساء كرْهًا)).
وموضع التوبة: ((أنفقوا طوعًا أو كرْهًا)).
وهذا بالنسبة للقراء السبعة من طريق الشاطبية.
قال الإمام الشاطبي:
وضَمَّ هُنا كَرْهًا وعندَ بَراءةٍ * * * شِهابٌ وفي الأحْقافِ ثُبِّت مَعقِلا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

زاد الشارحُ هنا هذا البيت والتعليق عليه:
حسنةٌ بُعيْدَ إنْ تَكُ انْصِبِ * * * لِغيْر نَافعٍ ومَكٍّ تُصِبِانصب ((وَإن تَكُ حَسَنةٌ يُضاعِفْها)) لغير نافع وابن كثير، على أنها خبر كان، ورفعها الحرميان نافع وابن كثير على أن كان تامة.
قال في الهامش: ...، وهذا البيت ليس من إنشاء المؤلِّف، بل أهمل حكم "حسنة" وأدرجناه في التأليف للحاجة إليه.
[قلتُ: ابن كثير يقرأ "يضعِّفْها" بالتشديد، وكان الشارح في غنى عن ذكره هُنا].

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مُبَيَّناتٍ فتْحَ يائِهِ كَسَرْ * * * فِي جَمْعِهِ الصَّحيحِ حَفْصٌ الأغَرّْكَسَر حفصٌ فتْحَ ياء "مبينات" في الجمع الصحيح المؤنَّث.
ولم يحترز بـ "الصحيح" عن المكسَّر؛ إذ لا مكسر له، بل لا يجمع إلا صحيحا؛ لأنه مبدوء بالميم، وما ورد منه مكسَّرٌ - كمطافل ومقابل - مُخالفٌ للقياس.تَاءَ تسوى ضَمَّهُ وَخَفَّفا * * * سينًا بُعَيْدَ التَّاءِ مِنْهُ قَدْ وَفَىضَمَّ حفصٌ تاءَ ((تَسَّوى بهم الارضُ)) بالبناء للمفعول، وخفَّفَ السين التي منه بعد التاء صفة كاشفة. [كذا].

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أَنِّثْ يَكُنْ عَنْهُ وَمُدَّ لامَا * * * أَلْقَى بِها إِليْكُمُ السَّلامَاأي: أنث لحفص: ((كأن لم يكن بينكم وبينه مودَّةٌ))، ومُدَّ لام: ((ولا تقولوا لمن ألقى إليكم السَّلَم))، بها: بالنساء.
بِخلاف: ((وألقَوا الى الله يومئذ السَّلَمَ)) بالنحل، و ((فألقَوا السلم ما كنَّا نعمل من سوء)) في النحل أيضًا فبالقصر عنه كغيره.غَيْرَ أُولِي بِالرَّفْعِ عَنْهُ يُصْلِحَا * * * يَصَّالَحَا جاءَ بِوزْنِ يُفْلِحَا((غَيْرَ أُولي الضَّررِ)) بالرَّفع، و ((أن يَصَّالَحا بيْنهما)) يُصْلِحا كـ "يُفْلِحا" بضم الياء وإسكان الصاد وكسر اللام.
فـ "يصَّالحا" مبتدأ، وما قبله الخبر؛ أي: يصالحا جاء عنه حال كونه يصلحا كيفلحا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

نُزِّلَ لِلفاعِلِ عَنْهُ بَعدَ قَدْ * * * بِفَتْحِ زائِهِ وَنُونِهِ اسْتَنَدْقَرأَ ((نُزِّل عَليْكم)) الذي بعد "وَقَدْ" بفتْح النون والزَّاي مسندًا للفاعل. يَا سَوْفَ نُوتِيهِم مَكانَ النُّونِ * * * عَنْهُ وجَا فِي الدَّرْكِ بِالسُّكُونِ قَرأَ ((فسوْف نُوتيهم أجورَهم)): ((فسوف يؤتيهم)) بالياء مكان النون، و ((في الدرك)) بسكون الراء. 
وَبِتَعَدُّوا تَعْدُوا جَاءَ مِنْ عَدَا * * * يَعْدو إذا مَا الظُّلْمُ مِنْهُ قَدْ بَدَاقرأ ((لا تعَدُّوا)) بإسكان العين وتخفيف الدال، من "عدا على غيره" إذا ظلمه.
قلتُ: "تَعْدُوا" يبدو أن الواو المدية لن تُقرأ في البيت للوزن.[آخر سورة النساء]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بسم الله.
كنتُ غيرَ مستوْعبٍ لقوْل النَّاظم في تعليقِه على نظْمِه:



> كَسَر حفصٌ فتْحَ ياء "مبينات" في الجمع الصحيح المؤنَّث.
> ولم يحترز بـ "الصحيح" عن المكسَّر؛ إذ لا مكسر له، بل لا يجمع إلا صحيحا؛ لأنه مبدوء بالميم، وما ورد منه مكسَّرٌ - كمطافل ومقابل - مُخالفٌ للقياس.


فراسلتُ أخانا وأستاذنا محمود محمد محمود مرسي ... فأفادني مشكورًا بقوله:
[[اعلمْ ـ أيها الكريمُ ـ أنَّ مِنْ أبنيةِ التَّكسيرِ شبهَ فعاللَ، ونعني به مَا  ماثلَ فعاللَ في عَددِ الحروفِ والهيئةِ وخالفَه في الوزنِ، وذلكَ كمفاعلَ وفواعلَ  وفياعلَ، وهو يطَّردُ في أمورٍ منها:
كُلُّ ما بُدئَ بميمٍ زائدةٍ كأسماءِ  المكانِ والزمانِ والآلةِ وأمثلةِ المبالغة التي يستوي فيها الْمُذكَّرُ والمؤنَّثُ؛  كمِهذار ومعطير ومطعن ومنشار ومسجد ومجلس.
ويُستثنى من ذلك اسمُ المفعولِ واسمُ الفاعل المبدوءُ بميمٍ مضمومةٍ فلا  يكسَّرانِ ؛ لأنَّ الأصلَ فيهما التَّصحيحُ لمشابهتِهما الفعلَ لفظًا ومعنًى غيرَ  ما شذَّ من ذلك؛ 
وعليه فما كان للناظمِ أن يضعَ كلمةَ: (الصحيح) قيدًا للجمعِ طالما أنَّ كلمةَ: (مبيِّنة) أو (مبيَّنة) لا  تجمعُ جمعَ تكسيرٍ وإنما تُجمعُ جمعَ سلامةٍ، ولكنْ أمَا وقدْ وضعها الناظمُ  فقد احتاج أنْ يبيِّنَ أنَّه ذكرَها لا ليخرجَ جمعَ التكسيرِ؛ فإنَّ الكلمة لا تُجمعُ هذا الجمعَ، وإنما  ذكرَها تتمَّةً للوزنِ أو حشوًا كما نقول؛ إذ لا فائدة فيها.
ولوْ أنه - رحِمه الله  - قالَ:
مبيَّنات فتْحَ يائِهِ كَسَرْ * * * في جَمْعِهِ ذَلِكَ حَفْصٌ الأغَرّْ  
أو:
مبيَّنات فتْحَ يائِهِ كَسَرْ * * * في جَمْعِهِ الوارِدِ حَفْصٌ الأغَرّْ  لكُنَّا في غِنًى عنْ هذا التَّوضيحِ والبَيانِ]].
انتهى ... بتصرف يسير.
ومن مراجع المسألة :
شذا العرف في فن الصرف / جموع الكثرة / الثالث والعشرون (شبه فعالل) .
ثم بعده أيضًا: خاتمة تشتمل على عدة مسائل.
قال الأستاذ محمود محمد محمود في آخر رسالته:
ومعذرةً - يا أخي - إنْ تأخرتُ في الردِّ؛ فإنَّ لي أخًا في الله مَريضًا،  ومنومًا في المستشفى, وأنا أذهبُ إليه أوَّلَ النهار, وآتي آخرَه؛ فادعُ اللهَ  أنْ يشفيَهَ .
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه.
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه.
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه.
وأن يشفي مرضى المسلمين في كل مكان.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(سورة المائدة)
يَضُمُّ ذالَ الأُذْنِ كيْفَما جَرَى * * * وسكَّنَ الذَّالَ الَّذي فِي نُذُرَايضم ذال "الأذن" معرَّفًا أو منكَّرًا، مفردًا أو مثنًّى، وسكَّن ذال "نذرًا".كَكَافِ نُكْرًا يَرْتدِدْ يَرتَدَّا * * * بفَتْحِ دَالِهِ وَشَدٍّ رَدَّاردَّ؛ أي: صيَّر "يرتدِد" "يرتدَّ" بفتح دالٍ مشدَّدة؛ أيْ ردَّها من الفكِّ إلى الإدْغام، فـ "يرتدد" مفعول ردَّ مقدَّم عليه، والثَّاني "يرتدّ" بفتح الدَّال.يَقولُ زادَ قبْلَها واوًا رِسَا * * * لاتِهْ قَدَ افْردَ وَفَتْحُ تَا رَسَاأي: ثبتَ.
زاد واوًا قبلَ ((يقولُ الذين آمَنوا أهؤلاء))، وقرأ بالإفْراد ((فما بلَّغتَ رسالاتِه))، فحذف الألف بعد اللام وفتَحَ التاءَ بعدَ الألف.جَزَاءُ نوَّنَ ومِثْلِ مَا رَفَعْ * * * جاعِلَهُ لِمَا تقدَّمَ تبَعْنوَّن ((فجزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم))، ورفع "مثل" صفة "جزاء" غير مضاف.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

كَذَاكَ كفَّارةُ نَوَّنَ وفِي * * * طعامِ بِالرَّفعِ بُعَيْدَه يفِيكما نوَّن "كفارةُ" ورفع "طعامِ مساكين" بعده.ضَمَّ استُحِقَّ معَ كَسْرِهِ فَتَحْ * * * ورفْعُ يومَ عنْهُ ينفعُ اتَّضَحْفتح الحاء والتاء من ((استُحِقَّ عليهم الأوليان)) مبنيًّا للفاعل، ورفع "يوم" من ((هذا يومَ ينفَع الصادقين صدقُهم)).
[آخر سورة المائدة]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(سورة الأنعام)
فِتنَتَهُمْ بِالرَّفْعِ عَنْهُ ونَصَبْ * * * نَكونُ فِي نُكذِّبُ النَّصْبُ رَسَبْأي: ثبت.
قرأ ((ثم لم تكن فِتْنَتَهُم)) بالرفع، وقرأ ((ولا نكذِّبُ بآياتِ ربِّنا ونكونُ من المؤمنين)) بنصْب الفِعلين.لا يُكْذِبونَكَ بتَشْديدٍ وفِي * * * يس يَعْقِلونَ بِالغَيْبِ يَفي
قرأ ((فإنهم لا يُكذبونك)) بتشديد الذَّال من التكذيب، ويلزم فتح الكاف.
وفي ((أفلا يعقلون)) في سورة يس بالياء غيبًا، وجئتُ به هنا تبعًا للحرز.
هَمزُ أرَايْتَ ذاتِ الاستِفهامِ * * * تحقيقُهُ جاءَ عنِ الإمامِ
يُحقِّق همز "أرأيت" المستفهم عنها؛ نحو: ((أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله))، و ((أفرأيت الذي تولى))، ونصَّ عليهِ لأنَّه هو الَّذي اختلف فيه القرَّاء، وأمَّا ما لا استِفهام فيه فلا خِلاف بينهم في تحقيق همزته، فلا حذف فيه ولا تسهيل ولا مدّ، نحو: ((ورأيت الناس)).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قال الشَّارح:
أرأيت ذات الاستفهام - نحو: ((أرأيت الذي ينهى)) - نُقِل عن نافعٍ تسهيلُه بيْن بيْن على قياسِ تخفيف الهمزة.
وأبدلَ الهمزةَ جماعةٌ من مشيخة المصْريِّين لورش ألفًا، كالخلاف في ((آنذرتهم)).
وإذا وقفتَ لورشٍ على ((أرأيت)) و ((أأنت)) فلا يَجوز إلاَّ التسهيل، ويَمتنع الإبدال لتوالي ثلاثِ سواكنَ ظواهِر.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(فَإِنَّهُ) فتَحَ هَمْزَهُ كَمَا * * * رَفعُ (سَبيلَ) بعْدَه لَه انتَمَى((ثُمَّ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَإِنَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ)) قرأها - أي حفصٌ - بفتح الهمزة.
وأما ((كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ أَنَّهُ)) فمما اتفق عليه حفص وورش.
ورفع "سبيلَ المُجرمينَ" بعد "فإنَّه".
أَنْجَيتَ أَنْجَا عَنْهُ مِمَّا نُقِلا * * * وَجيمَ يُنْجيكُمْ بِتثْقيلٍ تَلا((لئِنْ أنْجيتَنا من هذِهِ)) نُقِل عن حفْصٍ "أنجانا" بألفٍ بعد الجيم مسندًا لضمير الغائب، بلا إمالة.
وشدَّد جيم "يُنجيكم" من نَجَّى، ويلزم فتْح النون.
فِي دَرَجاتِ هاهُنا ويُوسُفِ * * * قَرَأَ بالتَّنوينِ إذْ لَم يُضِفِ
قرأ ((درَجاتِ مَن نَشاءُ)) هنا وفي يوسف بالتنوين؛ لأنه لم يضف "درجات" إلى "مَن"، فعنده "مَن" مفعول "نرفع".

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ورفع "سبيلَ المُجرمينَ" بعد "فإنَّه".


 قوله تعالى: ((ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين)) ....
((ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين))
فيه قراءات؛ قال ابنُ الجزري:
(واختلَفُوا) في: (وَلِتَسْتَبِين  )؛ فَقَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ وَالكِسَائِيُّ وَخَلَفٌ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ: بِاليَاءِ على التَّذْكِيرِ، وَقَرَأَ البَاقُونَ بِالتَّاءِ على التَّأْنِيثِ، أَوِ الخِطَابِ.
(واخْتَلَفُوا) في: (سَبِيلُ)؛ فَقَرَأَ المَدَنِيَّانِ بِنَصْبِ اللامِ، وَقَرَأَ البَاقُونَ بِالرَّفْعِ.
= = =
أقول: قول ابن الجزري (بِالتَّاءِ على التَّأْنِيثِ، أَوِ الخِطَابِ) هو مفرَّع.
فمَن رفع (سبيل) فالتاء عنده للتأنيث.
ومَن نصب، فالتاء للخطاب.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ضعَّفَ نُونًا قبْلَ في اللَّهِ جَعَلْ * * * مكانَ (جاعِلُ) لَدى الغيْرِ جعَلْ
ونَصَبَ (اللَّيلِ) وراءَ (خرَّقُوا) * * * مَن قدْ روَوْا عنْه بِخِفٍّ يَنطِقُ
يشدِّد نونَ ((أتحاجوني في الله))، وجعل أيْ صيَّر ((وجاعلُ اللَّيلِ سكَنًا)) "جعَلَ" فعلا ماضيًا.
فجعل مفعول جعَل آخر البيت، فالمراد بالأوَّل التلاوة وبالثاني معنى التصيير.
وراء ((خرقوا له بنين وبنات بغير علم)) مَن روى عنه نطق بتخفيفه، فراعيت في "رووا" معنى "من" وفي "ينطق" لفظه.
وإن شئت جعلت مكانه: "إذَا تَلا حفصٌ بِخفٍّ يَنطقُ".
وَضَمَّ قافَ قِبَلاً وَالبَاءَ * * * هُنا وَما في الكهْفِ أيضًا جاءَضم قاف "قبلا" وجاء هنا في الأنعام والكهف، والمراد بهنا سورة الأنعام.
فِي كلِماتٍ وبِيُونسَ وَفِي * * * طَولٍ أَتَى حفصٌ بِحذْف الألِفِ
قرأ حفصٌ هُنا ((وتمَّت كلمتُ ربِّك صِدقًا)) وبيونس ((حقَّتْ كلمتُ ربِّك على الذين فسقوا)) [33] [... ....] وبيونس معطوف على "هنا" محذوف، وفي الطول: ((وكذلك حقَّتْ كلمتُ ربِّك على الذين كفروا أنهم أصحاب النار)) بحذف الألف في الجميع.
شَدَّدَ مُنْزَلٌ وضَمَّ يَا يَضِلْـ * * * ـلُونَ وفِي يُونسَ عنْهُ قَد نُقِلْ
 شدد زاي ((أنه منزل من ربك)) فيلزم فتح النون.
وضم ياء ((يضلون بأهوائهم)) هنا وفي يونس: ((ليضلوا عن سبيلك)).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

= 


> فراعيت في "رووا" معنى "من" وفي "ينطق" لفظه.
>  وإن شئتَ جعلتَ مكانه: "إذَا تَلا حفصٌ بِخفٍّ يَنطقُ".



قلتُ:
كأنَّ الناظم لم يعجبه البيت برغم توجيهِه له، فاقترح له شطرًا آخر، وكانَ أقرب إليه أن يقول:
مَن قد رَوَى عنه بخف ينطقُ
كلاهما للمفرد، فلا يحتاج لذلك للتوجيه.
= = =



> وبيونس ((حقَّتْ كلمتُ ربِّك على الذين فسقوا)) [33] [... ....] وبيونس معطوف على "هنا" محذوف، وفي الطول: ((وكذلك حقَّتْ كلمتُ ربِّك على الذين كفروا أنهم أصحاب النار)) بحذف الألف في الجميع.


قلتُ: الذي بيونس موضعان، وليس موضعًا واحدًا، وهما:
- ((حقَّتْ كلمتُ ربِّك على الذين فسقوا)) [33]
- ((إِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ)) [96].
وكلاهما مقصود هنا.
= = =
ووقع محقِّق قسم الفرش من كتاب النشر في الخطأ.
فقال الإمام ابن الجزري:
واختلفوا في ((كلمت ربك)) هنا وفي يونس وغافر؛ فقرأ الكوفيون ويعقوب بغير ألف على التوحيد في الثلاثة، وافقهم ابن كثير وأبو عمرو في يونس وغافر.
- -
وضع المحقق الرقم (115) بجوار كلمة هنا .. إشارة إلى موضع الآية في سورة الأنعام.
ووضع رقم (96) بجوار "وفي يونس" إشارة إلى الموضع الذي في يونس، ولم يفطن إلى أنهما موضعان: رقم (33)، ورقم (96).
ثم وضع رقم (6) للإشارة إلى الآية التي في "غافر".
= = =
عبَّر الناظم عن سورة "غافر" بـ الطَّول، وتسمى أيضًا: المؤمن، وهو مشهور.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مِن حيثُ يَجعلُ رِسالاتِ فَتَحْ * * * تاءً فحذْفُ مدِّها إذًا وَضَحْ
فَتَح التَّاءَ مِن ((حيثُ يَجعلُ رسالاتِه))، فيتَّضح حذْفُ المدِّ لإفراده.
نَحشُر ثانٍ معَ ثانِ يُونُسِ * * * وسَبأٍ نَحشُر فيهِ مؤْتَسي
معَ نَقُولُ فيهِ بالياءِ أَثَرْ * * وحرِجًا فتَحَ ما منْهُ انكَسَرْ
قرأ "نحشر" الثاني، أعني: ((ويوم نَحشرهم جميعًا يا معشَرَ الجِنِّ)) بالياء، دون الأوَّل: ((ويوم نَحشرُهُم جَميعًا ثُمَّ نقول لِلذين أشْركوا أيْن شركاؤُكم))؛ إذْ لا خلاف فيه.
وقرأ ثاني يونس: ((ويوم نَحشرهم كأَن لَم يلبثوا)) بخلاف الأوَّل: ((ويوم نَحشرهم جميعًا ثُمَّ نقول للذين أشركوا مكانَكم))؛ إذ لا خلاف فيه أيضًا.
وفي سبأ: ((ويوم نَحشُرهُم جميعًا ثُمَّ نقول للملائكة)) بالياء في اللفظين.
فقولي: "وسبأ نَحشُر فيه" مبتدأ مُخبَرٌ عنه بمؤْتسي؛ أي: سبأ نَحشر فيه مقتدٍ بما قبلَه في رواية حفصٍ بالياء، وكذلك ((ثم نقول للملائكة)) في سبأ بالياء أيضًا.
أثَر، أي: رَوى الكلمات الأربع بالياء عن عاصم، وفتح راء ((حرِجًا كأنَّما)) وهو موضع الكسر.
تَذَّكَّرونَ حيْثُ جاءَ خَفَّفَا * * * وفتْحُ حا حِصادِهِ عنْهُ وَفَى
ذال "تذَّكَّرون" حيث جاء في القرآن خفَّفه حفص.
وفتحَ حاءَ حِصاده.
وقَيِّمًا كَسَرَ قافَها وَيَا * * * ؤُها مُخفَّفًا بِفتْحٍ رُوِيَا
كسر قاف "قيِّما" وجاء عنْه الياءُ بعد القافِ مفتوحًا مخفَّفًا.
[آخر سورة الأنعام]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(سورة الأعراف)
(لباسَ) قبْلَ الاتِّقا عنْه ارْتفَعْ * * * والنَّصبُ في (خالصةٌ) عنه وَقَعْ
رفَع "لباس" قبل الاتِّقاء؛ أعني: ((ولباسَ التَّقوى ذلك خَير))، ونصَبَ ((خالصةٌ يومَ القيامة)).
أن لعنةُ النُّورِ بِتشديدٍ أتى * * * بدلَ تَخفيف فعنْهُ نصْبُ تَا
قرأ ((أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين)) في سورة النور بتشديد "أن" ونصب "لعنة"، وفاقا لغير نافع، وجئتُ به هنا وفاقا للحرز.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

التعليق:
= قوله تعالى: ((قد أنزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سوءاتكم وريشًا ولباس التَّقوى ذلك خير)).
من قرأ بنصب "ولباس" [قراءة نافع وابن عامر والكسائي] استُحسِن له الوصلُ للعطف: ((وريشًا ولباسَ التقوى))، وله أن يقف على التقوى، ويبدأ ((ذلك خير)).
ومن قرأ بالرفع استُحسن له الوقف على "وريشًا" والبدء ((ولباسُ التقوى ذلك خيرٌ)).
= قول الناظم في الشرح: "وجئتُ به هنا وفاقا للحرز".
قال الشارح: وذكر "الحرز" هنا لعنة النور بمناسبة ذكره أن عاصمًا ونافعًا اتفقا على ((أن لعنة الله على الظالمين الذين يصدون)) في الأعراف، ثم بيَّن اختلافهم في كلمة النور.
قلتُ: وذلك قوله في الحرز:
وأن لعنة التخفيف والرفع نصه  * *  سما ما خلا البزي وفي النور أوصلا
أي: يقرأ بتخفيف "أن" ورفع "لعنة" في الأعراف عاصم ونافع وابن كثير وأبو عمرو، وأما في النور فنافع وحده.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> نَحشُر ثانٍ معَ ثانِ يُونُسِ * * * وسَبأٍ نَحشُر فيهِ مؤْتَسي
> معَ نَقُولُ فيهِ بالياءِ أَثَرْ * * ... ... .. ... .... ..
> قرأ "نحشر" الثاني، أعني: ((ويوم نَحشرهم جميعًا يا معشَرَ الجِنِّ)) بالياء، دون الأوَّل: ((ويوم نَحشرُهُم جَميعًا ثُمَّ نقول لِلذين أشْركوا أيْن شركاؤُكم))؛ إذْ لا خلاف فيه.
> وقرأ ثاني يونس: ((ويوم نَحشرهم كأَن لَم يلبثوا)) بخلاف الأوَّل: ((ويوم نَحشرهم جميعًا ثُمَّ نقول للذين أشركوا مكانَكم))؛ إذ لا خلاف فيه أيضًا.
> وفي سبأ: ((ويوم نَحشُرهُم جميعًا ثُمَّ نقول للملائكة)) بالياء في اللفظين.
> فقولي: "وسبأ نَحشُر فيه" مبتدأ مُخبَرٌ عنه بمؤْتسي؛ أي: سبأ نَحشر فيه مقتدٍ بما قبلَه في رواية حفصٍ بالياء، وكذلك ((ثم نقول للملائكة)) في سبأ بالياء أيضًا.
> أثَر، أي: رَوى الكلمات الأربع بالياء عن عاصم،


 قلتُ [المليجي]:
لقد عجبتُ هنا من شدَّة متابعة النَّاظم للحِرز ومحاذاته له في التبويب والترتيب.
فإنه ذكر الخلاف بين ورش وحفص في كلمة "نحشرهم" بالنون والياء، ومواضعها وهي:
ثاني الأنعام، وثاني يونس، وموضع سبأ مع كلمة "نقول"، فيكون المجموع أربع كلمات.
وسيعودُ النَّاظم مرَّةً أُخرى لذِكْر الخلاف نفسِه في سورة الفرقان عند قوله تعالى: ((ويوم نَحشُرُهم وما يعبدون من دون الله فيَقول))؛ حيثُ قرأ ورش: (نحشرهم) بالنون، وقرأ حفص (يحشرهم) بالياء، ولا خلاف في (فيقول)... قال:
(نَحشُرُهمْ ومَا) أتَى بِالياءِ * * في يَستطيعونَ أتَى بالتَّاءِ
ولم يكن على الناظم مؤنة في إيراده هنا في سورة الأنعام؛ إذ لا فرق، وإنَّما فرَّق الشاطبي - رحمه الله - ليضمَّ ابن كثير المكي مع حفص في الخلاف، قال الشَّاطبي في الكلام على سورة الأنعام:
ونَحشُرُ مع ثانٍ بيونُسَ وهْو فِي  * * * سَبَا معْ نقولُ اليَا في الارْبَعِ عُمِّلا
وقال عند موضع سورة الفرقان:
ونَحشُرُ يا دارٍ عَلا فيقولُ نو  * * * نُ شامٍ وخاطِبْ تَستطيعونَ عُمَّلا
= = =
وكان يُمكن للنَّاظم أن يقول ويضمّ موضع الفرقان:
نَحشرُهُم ثانٍ هُنا معْ يونُسِ * * وموضعُ الفُرقانِ باليَا مؤْتَسي
وفي سَبَا معَ نقولُ قدْ أثَرْ * * ... ... ... .. ... ....
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

فِي النَّحْلِ والنُّجومَ مَعْ مُسخَّرا * * * تٍ رفْعُ تَينِ عنْهُ مِمَّا قدْ جَرَى
 رفَع ((والنجوم مسخرات بأمره)) في النحل؛ أعني أن "والنجوم" و "مسخرات" رفعُهما مما جرى عنه، وجئتُ بهما هنا تبعًا للحرز.
أَبدلَ نُونَ نُشُرًا باءً وَضَمّْ * * * وَالشِّين منْهُ فيهِ الاسْكانَ التَزَمْ
أبدلَ حفصٌ نونَ "نُشُرًا" باءً، والتَزَم إسْكانَ الشِّينِ منْه.
أَوْ أمِنَ الإسْكانَ فيهِ قدْ فَتَحْ * * * (علَيَّ أنْ) مِنهُ "عَلَى" قدِ اتَّضحْ
فتح واوَ (أوْ أمِن) الذي سكَّنه نافعٌ وابنُ كثيرٍ وابنُ عامر، وأبدَلَ (عليَّ) بالتَّشديدِ قبل "ألا أقول" بـ "على" بالتخفيف، الجارة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

التعليق:


> أَبدلَ نُونَ نُشُرًا باءً وَضَمّْ * * * وَالشِّين منْهُ فيهِ الاسْكانَ التَزَمْ
> أبدلَ حفصٌ نونَ "نُشُرًا" باءً، والتَزَم إسْكانَ الشِّينِ منْه.



المقصود: ((بشرا بين يدي رحمته)) في الأعراف والفرقان والنمل
وفيها عن السبعة أربعُ قراءات:
(بُشْرًا) بالباء وضمِّها، وإسكان الشين .. لعاصم.
(نَشْرًا) بالنون وفتْحِها، وإسكان الشين .. لحمزة والكسائي.
(نُشْرًا) بالنون وضَمِّها، وإسكان الشين .. لابن عامر.
(نُشُرًا) بالنون وضَمِّها، وضَمِّ الشين ..للباقين؛ وهم: نافع وابن كثير وأبو عمرو.



> وأبدَلَ (عليَّ) بالتَّشديدِ قبل "ألا أقول" بـ "على" بالتخفيف، الجارة.


لعلَّ الكلام انقلب على المصنِّف - كما هو في الخطأ الشائع - ، والصواب:
أبدل حفصٌ بـ (عليَّ) بالتَّشديدِ [التي يقرأ بها نافع] قبل "ألا أقول" : "على" بالتخفيف، الجارة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قوله تعالى :
((وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ))
إذا ضمَمْنا أوجُه الخلاف في (وهو) مع (الرياح) مع (بشرا) ... يكون هكذا:

قالون وأبو عمرو: وَهْوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ نُشُراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ
ورش: وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ نُشُراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ
ابن كثير: وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيحَ نُشُراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ
ابن عامر: ((وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ نُشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ))
عاصم: ((وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ))
حمزة: وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيحَ نَشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ
الكسائي: وَهْوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيحَ نَشْراً بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

تَلْقَفْ بِخفِّ الكُلِّ فِي سنَقْتُلُ * * * ضَمٌّ وفتْحٌ قبْلَ كسْرٍ يثْقُلُ
 خفَّفَ قاف "تلقَّف" حيثما أتى، أي: أتى فيها بخفّ؛ أي تخفيف، فيلزم إسكان اللام.
و ((سنقْتُل أبناءَهم)) ضمَّ النونَ منْهُ وفتَحَ القافَ وكسَرَ التَّاءَ  مُشدَّدةً، وهذا معنى "قبْل كسرٍ يثقل"، فيثقل جُملة في محلِّ وصفٍ لكسْر.
كَيقْتُلُونَ ووَعَى دكَّاءَ * * * بِالكهْفِ دَكًّا مُشبِهًا غرَّاءَ
 روى ((يقتلون أبناءكم)) كـ "سنقتل" بضمِّ الأوَّل وفتْح الثَّاني وكسْر الثَّالث مشدَّدًا؛ وفاقًا لغير نافع.
وروى "دكًّا" بالكهف: "دَكَّاءَ" كغرَّاء، وأتيت به هنا تبعًا للحرز.
"دكًّا" مفعول "وعى"، و "دكَّاء" حال، أي: روى حفصٌ دكًّا في الكهْف دكَّاءَ كغرَّاء ... وإن شئتَ جعلتُ مكانه إن كان أوضح عندك:
[دكًّا بكهْفٍ مدَّ كافَهُ وَلا * * * تَنوينَ والهمْزَ أخيرًا جعَلا]
 مدَّ كافَ "دكًّا" بالكهف، ولا تنوينَ فيه، ويجعلُ بعد مدِّ كافِه همزًا غير منوَّن كغرَّاء.
جمعُ رسالتي أتَى عنه وَنصْـ * * * ـبُ قولِهِ معذرةٌ عليْهِ نَصّْ
 جمع ((برسالتي وبكلامي)) جمعَ تصحيحٍ وتأْنيث.
وجاء عنه نصب ((معذرة إلى ربكم)) مصرّحًا به، والكناية في "قوله" لله تعالى.
بِيسٍ أَتَى مِثلَ رئيسٍ وأتَى * * * بالقصْرِ ذُرِّيَّاتِ مع فتْحةِ تا
كمَا بيَس وَثانِي الطُّورِ * * * عنْهُ منَ المفْتوحِ والمقْصورِ
 أتى عنه ((بعذاب بِيسٍ)) حالَ كونه مثل "رئيس".
وقصَرَ ((من ظُهورِهِم ذُريَّاتِهم)) وفتَح تاءَه، وفي يس: ((أنَّا حَملْنا  ذُرِّيَّاتِهِم)) وثاني الطور: ((ألْحقْنا بهم ذُرِّياتِهم)) عنه أيضًا جاء  من المفتوح والمقصور.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> تَلْقَفْ بِخفِّ الكُلِّ فِي سنَقْتُلُ * * * ضَمٌّ وفتْحٌ قبْلَ كسْرٍ يثْقُلُ
> .... .... ....
> كَيقْتُلُونَ ووَعَى دكَّاءَ * * * بِالكهْفِ دَكًّا مُشبِهًا غرَّاءَ
> .... ..... ... وإن شئتَ جعلتُ مكانه إن كان أوضح منه عندك:
> [دكًّا بكهْفٍ مدَّ كافَهُ وَلا * * * تَنوينَ والهمْزَ أخيرًا جعَلا]


قال الشارحُ:
وقول الناظم: (وإن شئتَ جعلتُ مكانه إن كان أوضح منه عندك: دكًّا بكهْفٍ مدَّ كافَهُ وَلا * * * تَنوينَ والهمْزَ أخيرًا جعَلا)
لكن عليه يبقى حكم (يقتلون أبناءكم) المذكور في البيت المعْدول عنه، إلاَّ إذا كان يُفهم من البيت الذي قبله، وهو قوله: (تَلْقَفْ بِخفِّ الكُلِّ فِي سنَقْتُلُ) وعليه فينبغي جعل الكاف مكان السين، فيكون البيت: (... بِخفِّ الكُلِّ فِي كنَقْتُلُ .. إلخ)، والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

نَذَرُهُمْ بِالياءِ شِرْكًا شُرَكَا * * * جَمعَ شَريكٍ را اجْعلَنْ مُحرَّكَا
((ونذرهم في طغيانهم))) بالياء عنه.
و ((جعَلا له شِرْكًا)) عنه "شُرَكاءَ" جمع شريك، وحرَّك الراءَ السَّاكن في "شِرْكًا" فصار بالفتح "شركاء" عنه كعُلماء.
لا يَتْبَعوكُمْ فَتَحَ التَّاءَ وَشَد * * * دَدَ وباؤُه بِكسْرٍ قدْ وَرَدْ
وسورةُ الظُّلَّةِ فيها يَتْبَعُ * * * في الشَّدِّ والفَتْحِ وكسْرٍ يَتْبَعُ
 قرأ ((لا يتبعوكم سواء عليكم)) بفتْح التاء وكسْر الباء، وفي الظلة - أي الشعراء -: ((والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون)) أي يتلو ما في الأعراف في شد التاء وفتحه وكسر الباء، وفاقًا لغير نافع فيهما.
فَتَحَ يا يُمِدُّ في مكانِ ضَمّ * * * بِضَمِّ ميمٍ موضعَ الكسْر ألَمّ
 فتح ياء ((يمدونهم في الغي)) في مكان الضم عند نافع، وألمَّ - أي: أتى - بضم الميم من "يمدون" في موضع الكسر عند نافع أيضا، من "مدَّ" الثلاثي عند غير نافع، ومن الرباعي عنده.
[آخر سورة الأعراف]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ((ونذرهم في طغيانهم))) بالياء عنه.


وانظر هذا الموضوع:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=84790

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(سورة الأنفال)
كَسَرَ دالَ مُرْدَفينَ شدَّدَا * * * يُغْشِيكُمُ ففتْحُ ثانيهِ بَدَا
كسر دالَ ((بألْفٍ من الملائكةِ مُردَفين))، وشدَّد شينَ ((يُغْشيكُم النُّعاسَ))؛ فلذلك فتح ثانيه الذي هو الغين عند مَن شدَّد الشِّين.
خفَّفَ مُوهِنُ أضافَهَا إلَى * * * كيْد بِخفْضٍ دونَ تَنوينٍ تَلا
خفف ((موهِّنٌ كيدَ الكافِرين))، وأضاف "موهن" إلى "كيد"، فحذف منه التنوين، وخفض "كيد" ولم ينوّن "موهن".- - -
قلتُ
مُوهِنُ : في رواية ورش (مُوَهِّنٌ)... وكان ينبغي أن تُضبط على رواية ورش ولكنَّ الوزن لا يُساعدُ، اللهمَّ إلا أن تكون: خفَّ مُوَهِّنٌ لكن "خفَّ" لا يتعدى للمفعول،، والله أعلم.
كيْد : في المطبوع كيْف.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لا تحْسِبنَّ تاءَها أبدَلَ يَا * * * حَيَّ بالادْغامِ مكانَ حيِيَا
 أبدل تاء ((ولا تَحسِبنَّ الذين كفروا سبَقوا)) ياءً، وجاء عنه ((مَن حيَّ عن بيّنة)) بالادْغام، مكانَ "حيِيَ" كـ "رضِي" بالفكّ.
ثاني تكُنْ وثالثٌ جاءَا بِيا * * * ضُعفًا بِفتْحِ الضَّادِ عنْهُ رُوِيَا
ثاني تَكُن: ((وإن تكُن مِنكُم مائةٌ))، وثالثُها: ((فإن تكُن منكم مائةٌ)) جاءَا عنه بالياء، ورُوِي عنه فتح ضاد ((وعلم أنَّ فيكم ضُعْفًا)).
فِي الرُّومِ فِي ثلاثةٍ عنْهُ اخْتُلِفْ * * * بِالفتْحِ والضَّمِّ ووجْهُه عُرِفْ
اختُلِف عنه في ثلاثة في الروم:
((الله الذي خلَقكُم مِن ضُعفٍ))
((ثم جعل من بعد ضُعفٍ قُوة))
((ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضُعْفًا))
بالفتح والضم.
ووجهه أنّ عبد الله بن عمر قال له أبوه عُمر - رضي الله عنه - لمَّا قرأ عليه بالفتح، قال له أبوه: بالضم قرأت على رسول الله - صلّى الله عليْه وسلّم.
فلما بلغ حفصًا ذلك قرأ بالضَّمّ، ولم يُخالف عاصما في غيرها.
فوجه الضَّمّ عنه معروف عندهم.
 [آخر سورة الأنفال]

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> قوله تعالى: ((ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين)) ....
> 
> ((ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين))
> فيه قراءات؛ قال ابنُ الجزري:
> (واختلَفُوا) في: (وَلِتَسْتَبِين  )؛ فَقَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ وَالكِسَائِيُّ وَخَلَفٌ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ: بِاليَاءِ على التَّذْكِيرِ، وَقَرَأَ البَاقُونَ بِالتَّاءِ على التَّأْنِيثِ، أَوِ الخِطَابِ.
> (واخْتَلَفُوا) في: (سَبِيلُ)؛ فَقَرَأَ المَدَنِيَّانِ بِنَصْبِ اللامِ، وَقَرَأَ البَاقُونَ بِالرَّفْعِ.
> = = =
> أقول: قول ابن الجزري (بِالتَّاءِ على التَّأْنِيثِ، أَوِ الخِطَابِ) هو مفرَّع.
> فمَن رفع (سبيل) فالتاء عنده للتأنيث.
> ومَن نصب، فالتاء للخطاب.


يقول الإمام الشاطبي - رحمه الله -:
وإنَّ بفتحٍ عمَّ نصْرًا وبعدُ كَمْ * * * نَما يَستبينَ صُحبةٌ ذَكَّروا وِلا
سبيلَ برفْعٍ خُذْ ويقْضِ بِضمِّ سا * * * كنٍ معَ ضمِّ الكسْرِ شدِّدْ وأهْمِلا
- - -
قوله: "يستبين صحبة بالتذكير"؛ أي: يقرأ حمزةُ والكسائيُّ وأبو بكرٍ من السَّبعة "وليستبينَ" بالتذكير..
وضدّ التذكير: التأنيث.
فالباقون يقرؤون بالتأنيث: ولتَستبينَ.
هذا الكلام صحيحٌ في ظاهره، لكنه غير دقيق.
لأن نافعًا يقرأُ : "ولتستبينَ سبيلَ المجرمين" بالخطاب للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .
فتاءُ "تستبين" عنده للخطاب وليستْ للتأنيث.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(سورة التوبة) 
رَوى يُضاهُونَ يُضاهِئُونَا * * * فزادَ هَمْزًا كيُقاتِلونَا روى ((يُضاهُون قولَ الذين كفروا)) بكسْرِ الهاء وزيادةِ هَمزٍ بعدَه، كيُقاتِلون. عُزَيرُ نوَّنَ وتنْوينًا كَسَرْ * * * لديْهِ مُبتدًا وما بعدُ خَبَرْ نوَّنَ ((عُزَيْرُ ابنُ الله)) وكسَرَ تنوينَه للسكون بعدُ، مبتدأ وما بعده خبرُه.
ووجْه عدم التنوين عند مَن قرأ به كونُه وصفًا.
- - -
ووجْه عدم التنوين عند مَن قرأ به كونُه وصفًا.
قلت: الذي قرأ بعدم التنوين مَن عدا عاصمًا والكسائي.
فعندهم "ابن" صفةٌ لعُزير، والخبر محذوف.
وعلى قراءتهم تحذف ألف "ابن" في الخط الإملائي.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> رَوى يُضاهُونَ يُضاهِئُونَا * * * فزادَ هَمْزًا كيُقاتِلونَا روى ((يُضاهُون قولَ الذين كفروا)) بكسْرِ الهاء وزيادةِ هَمزٍ بعدَه، كيُقاتِلون.


 وهذه من انفرادات عاصمٍ - رحمه الله - قال الشاطبي:
يُضاهُونَ ضَمَّ الهاءِ يكسِرُ عاصمٌ  * * * وزِدْ همزةً مكسورةً عنْهُ واعْقِلا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أُولى يَضِلُّ ضَمَّ والذي يَلي * * * فَتَحَ فيهِ رَدُّ أهلِ الزَّلَلِضمَّ ياءَ (يَضِلُّ به الذين كفَروا) وفتحَ ما يليه؛ وهو الضَّاد، على البناء للمفعول.
وفيه ردُّ قول أهل الزَّلَل؛ وهم المعتزلة، لاعتقادهم أنَّ العبد يخلق أفعاله الاختيارية، بخلاف القراءة الأخرى فيتمسكون بظاهرها لإسناد الفعل للفاعل.يُعْفَ مكانَ الياءِ نونًا جَعَلا * * * بالفتْحِ والفاءَ بضمَّةٍ تلا
كَتَا تُعَذَّبْ لكِنِ الذَّالَ كَسَرْ * * * والنَّصْبَ في طائفةٍ بعدُ أَقَرّْقرأ (إن يُعْفَ عن طائفة منكم) بالنون مكان الياء مفتوحةً، وبضم الفاء.
وجعَلَ مكان التَّاء من (تُعَذَّبْ) نونًا مضمومةً، وكسَرَ الذَّالَ وسكَّن الباء.
ونصب (طائفةٌ) على المفعولية.
فالتشبيه في مُطلَقِ جعْلِ النون مكان التاء، لا فيه وفي الفتح، بل النون مضمومةٌ.
و "النصبَ" مفعول "أقَرَّ" مقدَّمًا؛ أي: أثبتَ.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

فِي قُرْبةٍ وافَقَ قالونَ صَلا * * * تَكَ بفتْحِ التَّا وتوحيدٍ(1) تَلاوافقَ قالونَ في تسكين راء (قربة) فلم يضمّه إلا ورشٌ من القُرَّاء.
وقرأ (إنَّ صلاتَك سكَنٌ لهم) بفتح التاء والتوحيد؛ أي: الإفراد، كما في النظم.وَحَّد في هودٍ وأُسِّسَ فَتَحْ * * * مَبدأَهَا فنَصْبُ ما بعدُ اتَّضحْوحَّدَ (أصلوَاتُك تامرُك) في سورة هود.
وفتح مبدأ (أُسِّسَ بُنيانُهُ) أعني: الهمزة والسين، وإذا فتح المبدأ اتضح نصب "بُنيانه" لكونه مفعولا.
فالمراد بالمبدأ الحرفان الأولان، والمفرد إذا أضيف للمعرفة يَعمُّ فيشمل أكثر من واحد.
وأنث الضمير بعد "مبدأ" باعتبار الكلمة.
الأوضح لو قيل:
فَتَح همزةَ وسينَ أُسِّسَا * * * فنَصبُ تاليهِ إذًا مِمَّا رَسَاأي: ثبتَ.
[انتهى كلام الناظم، واعترض الشارح على البيت البديل؛ لقصوره لعدم ذكر التوحيد في (أصلواتك تامرك)].
(1) في المطبوع: وتوحيدًا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> يُعْفَ مكانَ الياءِ نونًا جَعَلا * * * بالفتْحِ والفاءَ بضمَّةٍ تلا
> كَتَا تُعَذَّبْ لكِنِ الذَّالَ كَسَرْ * * * والنَّصْبَ في طائفةٍ بعدُ أَقَرّْ
> قرأ (إن يُعْفَ عن طائفة منكم) بالنون مكان الياء مفتوحةً، وبضم الفاء.
> وجعَلَ مكان التَّاء من (تُعَذَّبْ) نونًا مضمومةً، وكسَرَ الذَّالَ وسكَّن الباء.
> ونصب (طائفةٌ) على المفعولية.


هذه من انفرادات عاصم - رحمه الله.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قبْلَ "الَّذينَ اتَّخذُوا" قدْ زادَ وَا * * * ضَمَّ "تُقَطَّعَ" بفتْحٍ قَدْ رَوَىزادَ واوًا قبل (الذين اتَّخذُوا مَسجِدًا).
وفتح تاء (إلاَّ أن تُقطَّعَ قلوبُهم).وَقد أتى "تزيغُ" بالياءِ لدَى * * * جَميعِ مَنْ كانَ بِحفصٍ اقْتدَىأي: أقرَّ جميع مَن روى عن حفصٍ بزَيْغ(1) قلوب فريق منهم، بالياء.
[آخر سورة التوبة](1) كذا في المطبوع، وعليها فالشرح قاصر، وإن كان معنى البيت واضحا.

----------


## أمسمي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمسمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
القارئ:المليجي
*ولم أر في عيوب الناس عيبًا * كنقص القادرين على التمام
*

----------


## أحمد بن عاصم السكندري

ليتكم تجمعون النظم وحده في مشاركة أو ملف واحد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أمسمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
القارئ:المليجي
*ولم أر في عيوب الناس عيبًا * كنقص القادرين على التمام*

----------

